# Vaccine



## Trotter (Dec 23, 2020)

It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.

Not a Trotter original, wish it was. No it came from today's Metro newspaper. A freebie on the bus. Bus pass used, so it was nicked and at no cost to me. Cheapskate ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 23, 2020)

Neil's Mum (84) had first of the two Pfizer jabs yesterday at her GPs.
So far so good and no side effects/reactions

She's booked for the second one in 2 weeks time not three, so that was our slightly better good news for this Christmas


----------



## Greengrass (Dec 23, 2020)

Trotter said:


> It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.


Good one Trotter I'll go with that


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 23, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil's Mum (84) had first of the two Pfizer jabs yesterday at her GPs.
> So far so good and no side effects/reactions



Any long since forgotten sensations stirring "down there"?


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 23, 2020)

it’s getting through our lmmediate neighbours had there jabs couple of days ago and the ones over the road had theirs today all in their eighties interestingly one was told morning other told next afternoon their daughter rang up to say she would have to make 4 x 30 ml trips not a problem both done in the morning session on monday


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 23, 2020)

Can I have the viagra instead please.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 23, 2020)

Trotter said:


> It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.
> 
> Not a Trotter original, wish it was. No it came from today's Metro newspaper. A freebie on the bus. Bus pass used, so it was nicked and at no cost to me. Cheapskate ?


Hope you washed your hands after picking up a freebie paper


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Can I have the viagra instead please.


All it will do for you  is stop you rolling out of bed ,


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 23, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Any long since forgotten sensations stirring "down there"?


for me that would be as much a miracle as the virgin birth


----------



## Toffeecat (Dec 24, 2020)

Someone on telly was asked if they got any side effects from the vaccine. They said some muscle stiffness. Great, its from Pfizer so ill stop the joke right there.


----------



## argoose (Dec 24, 2020)

As long as the makers have immunity from prosecution, I'll pass.
I was on a study in a drug research facility, Simbec, when they discovered Viagra. It was being tested as a blood thinning drug. The nurse came in to do morning checks , first check was blood pressure standing. First subject 'sorry can't get up yet, bit of morning glory'. Yep same as six out of eight on the trial. We guessed the two how didn't were on the placebo. Put down as side effect, then trial separately later for ED med.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 24, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Any long since forgotten sensations stirring "down there"?



Many a good tune played on an old fiddle


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Many a good tune played on an old fiddle


Maybe if the bow is still rigid.


----------



## Lee (Dec 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Can I have the viagra instead please.



Are you sure want the viagra effects to last for the same time as the virus vaccine.
It might be a little embarrassing.


----------



## Wully (Dec 24, 2020)

Whats the generic form of Viagra?
Mycoxaflopin.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 25, 2020)

Wully said:


> Whats the generic form of Viagra?
> Mycoxaflopin.


Minastiphun?


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 25, 2020)

argoose said:


> As long as the makers have immunity from prosecution, I'll pass.
> I was on a study in a drug research facility, Simbec, when they discovered Viagra. It was being tested as a blood thinning drug. The nurse came in to do morning checks , first check was blood pressure standing. First subject 'sorry can't get up yet, bit of morning glory'. Yep same as six out of eight on the trial. We guessed the two how didn't were on the placebo. Put down as side effect, then trial separately later for ED med.



As the side effect from not taking the vaccine could well be death, then I will happily take it.
A recent study shows that 100% of participants in the original smallpox vaccine trial in 1796 are now dead.


----------



## QFour (Dec 25, 2020)

We listened to BBC Breakfast the other day. They were asking people about the vaccine. One woman said she would trust in God and one of the others said she would stick with the old remedies of Garlic and Ginger. Perhaps they should be running programmes on how effective vaccines are. If we didn't have vaccines we would be living with the following. Some of which are deadly. So roll on the vaccines I have my sleeve rolled up already.

Chickenpox (Varicella)
Diphtheria
Tetanus
Whooping cough (pertussis) (DTaP)
Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib)
Measles, mumps, rubella (MMR)
Polio (IPV) (between 6 through 18 months)
Pneumococcal (PCV)
Hepatitis A (HepA)
Hepatitis B (HepB)
Cholera
Japanese encephalitis
Plasmodium falciparum, the most deadly form of *malaria*


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 25, 2020)

The best one I saw, I think it was a reply on the WHO site was ‘vaccine or microchip’,  it’s a shame they can’t inject brain cells, I think  quite a few need some.


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 25, 2020)

QFour said:


> View attachment 90256
> 
> We listened to BBC Breakfast the other day. They were asking people about the vaccine. One woman said she would trust in God and one of the others said she would stick with the old remedies of Garlic and Ginger. Perhaps they should be running programmes on how effective vaccines are. If we didn't have vaccines we would be living with the following. Some of which are deadly. So roll on the vaccines I have my sleeve rolled up already.
> 
> ...


Yellow fever, small pox , tetanus , rabies, I’ve had them all.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 25, 2020)

saxonborg said:


> Yellow fever, small pox , tetanus , rabies, I’ve had them all.



You have done well to survive all them.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 25, 2020)

We have now reached the point in the last 9 months of the epidemic that 70,000 EXCESS deaths have occurred in the UK.

This quote being the opening line in an article in ‘The Actuary’

“UK deaths for this year have exceeded 2019 levels by more than 70,000, despite a slight decrease in recent weeks, the Continuous Mortality Investigation (CMI) has found.”






						UK 'excess' deaths top 70,000 for 2020
					

UK deaths for this year have exceeded 2019 levels by more than 70,000, despite a slight decrease in recent weeks, the Continuous Mortality Investigation (CMI) has found.




					www.theactuary.com
				




Why is this notable?

Because this is now a bigger loss of life than ALL of the UK civilian deaths during the Second World War.

Davy


----------



## QFour (Dec 25, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> You have done well to survive all them.



It's only postponing the inevitable. What we need now is a vaccine to ward off OLD AGE ..


----------



## Trotter (Dec 26, 2020)

Posts 22,23&24. This tread was supposed to be a light hearted, cheer you up for Christmas type of thing. 
While I can commiserate with any loss you, your family or someone you heard about’s suffering, please post it elsewhere.
As the OP of this thread, I feel entitled to ask you to keep it cheerful.
It’s for that reason, it wasn’t posted in the Covid thread originally.

Hopefully the lurgy wasn’t in Santa’s sack for you, your family or someone you’d heard about..


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 26, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> You have done well to survive all them.


Vaccinations that is


----------



## Cass (Dec 26, 2020)

My dad had the vaccine last week, some aching in his arm  the day after but nothing else,


----------



## mfw (Dec 27, 2020)

I'll take vaccine when i get the chance but i will be in the last group and get it by age then and any issues or probs with vaccine will be showing up by then - and that depends on whether the grim reaper comes knocking before hand


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 27, 2020)

Another week and a bit until the m-i-l is fully vaccinated with the second injection.

Small blessings. Will be a day to celebrate I think 

Think I might be in the sixth group in line for it, but who knows?
It will happen when to happens.

Meanwhile I'll carry on festive chomping and stay cheerful...


----------



## mfw (Dec 27, 2020)

Fortunately my van is up my drive which gives options without causing problems - so if either of us had symtoms we could isolate from each other - but that is worst case scenario that i have available


----------



## swiftnik (Dec 27, 2020)

Trotter said:


> It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.
> 
> Not a Trotter original, wish it was. No it came from today's Metro newspaper. A freebie on the bus. Bus pass used, so it was nicked and at no cost to me. Cheapskate ?


Nice one resurrection the best


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2020)

Had a text on my UK mobile yesterday advising vaccination starting next week and to wait till called! From Portuguese gov! How do they know I am here and my number, not registered with doctors here. Wonder whether it was related to Dave's stay in hospital...on discharge, they put that he was 85yrs ( not 65!), They took my number then but we used EHIC and insurance 
Edit.. registered on Portuguese network so guess that is answer! 

@Trotter  don't think it's the phizer one, so Dave will wait for return to UK


----------



## colinm (Dec 27, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Another week and a bit until the m-i-l is fully vaccinated with the second injection.
> 
> Small blessings. Will be a day to celebrate I think
> 
> ...


'Take this with a pinch of salt', but here's a online calculator.
Vaccine Queue Calculator for the UK (omnicalculator.com)

p.s. It seems that anyone told to shield should get a jab Feb to early March


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 27, 2020)

does anyone know if there's a vaccine for a hangover?.. overdid it a bit yesterday


----------



## Robmac (Dec 27, 2020)

zzr1400tim said:


> does anyone know if there's a vaccine for a hangover?.. overdid it a bit yesterday



Yes Tim. It's called beer and only comes in quantities of 1 pint.


----------



## zzr1400tim (Dec 27, 2020)

I couldn't look at any more alcohol Rob.. until maybe at 6pm


----------



## colinm (Dec 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I am hoping for the Oxford one to soon be ready as being a jingoist I would rather have a British one than a Belgian one, especially as we are no longer a part of Europe, though classed as Europeans.



So you want one made in Germany and Netherlands by a company run by a Swede and Frenchman?


----------



## Trotter (Dec 28, 2020)

colinmd said:


> So you want one made in Germany and Netherlands by a company run by a Swede and Frenchman?


I just want one, please.


----------



## mfw (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> I just want one, please.


Ones not a lot of good you need two


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 28, 2020)

REC said:


> Had a text on my UK mobile yesterday advising vaccination starting next week and to wait till called! From Portuguese gov! How do they know I am here and my number, not registered with doctors here. Wonder whether it was related to Dave's stay in hospital...on discharge, they put that he was 85yrs ( not 65!), They took my number then but we used EHIC and insurance
> Edit.. registered on Portuguese network so guess that is answer!
> 
> @Trotter  don't think it's the phizer one, so Dave will wait for return to UK




I'm pretty sure it must be the Phizer one Ruth... the EU took their time to approve it and have only just started rolling it out. As far as I know, the Moderna one has only been approved in the US so far. The Oxford one should get approval in the UK this week with the roll-out starting next week. I did hear that each EU state had only been given 10,000 doses as of the end of last week, so error or not, I'd hold my arm out like a shot    

Back when we lived in America, close friends of ours had been given a strong tip to invest in Phizer... she had friends 'in the know'. I don't know if my friends did invest but a year or so later, Viagra was announced and the shares shot up... along with other things  Wish to goodness we'd had the courage/money to buy some shares back then!


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> strong tip to invest in Phizer... she had friends 'in the know'.



[TinfoilHat] Did they happen to mention when the planned end date for Covid-19 was?[/TinfoilHat]

lol


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 28, 2020)

I do hope they add a chip by the time I get a vaccine. How good would it be not to need passport, produce licenses and wave your wrist by the chip reader at tills. No more remembering passwords and PIN numbers and identity theft a lot harder


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.
> 
> Not a Trotter original, wish it was. No it came from today's Metro newspaper. A freebie on the bus. Bus pass used, so it was nicked and at no cost to me. Cheapskate ?


Id rather risk some tiny side effects than long covid!


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

Last time i got a jab i felt a little faint, nurse said its only a little prick, yes the wife tells me that every night.


----------



## barryd (Dec 28, 2020)

Those of you hoping for the Oxford vaccine. You should know I was responsible for fixing the computer and printer that's been used to design and print the labels and instructions (twice). I would go for the German  one if I were you. Just sayin. Mwahahahhaaaa!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2020)

barryd said:


> Those of you hoping for the Oxford vaccine. You should know I was responsible for fixing the computer and printer that's been used to design and print the labels and instructions (twice). I would go for the German  one if I were you. Just sayin. Mwahahahhaaaa!



From rock god to evil genius seeking world domination Barry?


----------



## Wully (Dec 28, 2020)

I wonder when we will see the money making side of a vaccine. You’ll probably be able to go along to boots or a local chemist and pay for it shortly. It’s inevitable this will happen in the world of £$¥€. I was reading somewhere that the Chinese one has been heavily mass produced for months and will be the one that finds its way to more poorer parts of the world like Africa so more chance of that one ending up on black market or eBay. No matter what someone is going to get very rich.


----------



## maingate (Dec 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> From rock god to evil genius seeking world domination Barry?



That's all he thinks of as he sits there in his armchair stroking his Persian cat.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 28, 2020)

He calls *it *his 'Persian cat' 
(ب_ب)


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 28, 2020)

Wully said:


> I wonder when we will see the money making side of a vaccine. You’ll probably be able to go along to boots or a local chemist and pay for it shortly. It’s inevitable this will happen in the world of £$¥€. I was reading somewhere that the Chinese one has been heavily mass produced for months and will be the one that finds its way to more poorer parts of the world like Africa so more chance of that one ending up on black market or eBay. No matter what someone is going to get very rich.


r

Astra Zenica have said it will not sell their vaccine for profit to make it available to all countries.
Moderna - a commercial company - has an interest in making profits, while the researchers for Pfizer made sure it will be made not-for-profit as long as the pandemic continues. 
Or so they say.


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought it was Oxford university who at least developed it, isn't it?


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Last time i got a jab i felt a little faint, nurse said its only a little prick, yes the wife tells me that every night.


Every night Trev? Are you bragging or complaining.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 28, 2020)

mfw said:


> Ones not a lot of good you need two


I want 2 please


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> I want 2 please


Good idea for you with viagra, one for Xmas 2021 and one in case you make it to 2022


----------



## colinm (Dec 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I thought it was Oxford university who at least developed it, isn't it?


As with most of these things, they have been developed by multinational efforts and companies, Pfizer and Astra Zeneca both have facilities in the UK, Astra Zeneca say they will eventually make the vaccine in UK but first batches are coming from EU. The team at Oxford are from various countries.
But whatever, leaving the EU has been touted as opening up our trade to the world, not putting up the drawbridge


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Good idea for you with viagra, one for Xmas 2021 and one in case you make it to 2022



I'm still on the 12 packs of condoms, Good Year brand


----------



## Trotter (Dec 28, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'm still on the 12 packs of condoms, Good Year brand


All terrain ?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> All terrain ?



Sadly the same well trodden, sensible track.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 28, 2020)

Trotter said:


> All terrain ?





st3v3 said:


> Sadly the same well trodden, sensible track.


No, just unopened ¯\_(☯෴☯)_/¯


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 29, 2020)

You're a right proper bunch of mucky old pups!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'm still on the 12 packs of condoms, Good Year brand



12 packs of 12? You're grossly oversexed.


----------



## mfw (Dec 29, 2020)

See germany has overdosed a few people on the vaccine


----------



## REC (Dec 29, 2020)

mfw said:


> See germany has overdosed a few people on the vaccine


Problem with having multidose vials and an individual who did not check their maths, I suspect! The four affected were admitted for observation but were fine. Thankfully


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 29, 2020)

REC said:


> Problem with having multidose vials and an individual who did not check their maths, I suspect! The four affected were admitted for observation but were fine. Thankfully



Luckily the fluid that carries your chip is harmless.



Lol.


----------



## Harrytherid (Dec 29, 2020)

According to my researches, the Oxford vaccine is being or will be made in the UK amongst other places.  I want mine NOW. but I am not quite 80 yet though relatives who are in kent and are 80 and don't live in care homes are still unvaccinated.  We are worried about them. But here in Cornwall it is not so bad though the largely Polish staffed abattoir nearby is a hotspot and is probably the reason Cornwall lost its tier one status.  Mind you I was cycling along the A30 Sunday before last and the number of cars heading in to Cornwall was astounding. Can't all be returning from up country.


----------



## colinm (Dec 29, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> According to my researches, the Oxford vaccine is being or will be made in the UK amongst other places.  I want mine NOW. but I am not quite 80 yet though relatives who are in kent and are 80 and don't live in care homes are still unvaccinated.  We are worried about them. But here in Cornwall it is not so bad though the largely Polish staffed abattoir nearby is a hotspot and is probably the reason Cornwall lost its tier one status.  Mind you I was cycling along the A30 Sunday before last and the number of cars heading in to Cornwall was astounding. Can't all be returning from up country.



As I've alluded to before, you have a choice, have one made in EU, or wait until sometime in future(probably in spring) before getting a UK made one.


----------



## barryd (Dec 29, 2020)

maingate said:


> That's all he thinks of as he sits there in his armchair stroking his Persian cat.



Ahhh Mr Maingate.  I have been expecting you!!


----------



## barryd (Dec 29, 2020)

Just got off the phone to my Doctor (they are thinking of having me put down) and she reckons they are wary of giving the current vaccine to anyone with allergies but that the Oxford one should be better. She also thinks it will overtake the others.  Interestingly she said in the scale of who gets it first its mainly age and according to her factors like whether you have Asthma but not so much weight so Ive eaten all those Pies for nothing!! 

Currently doing the over 75s in Barnard Castle and I believe they did a couple of thousand in Richmond the other day.


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2020)

barryd said:


> Ahhh Mr Maingate.  I have been expecting you!!



He was my avatar when I first joined wildcamping in 2009.


----------



## barryd (Dec 29, 2020)

maingate said:


> He was my avatar when I first joined wildcamping in 2009.



yeah I remember but not as good looking.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 30, 2020)

The AstraZeneca/Oxford University COVID-19 vaccine has been approved for use in the UK.


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> The AstraZeneca/Oxford University COVID-19 vaccine has been approved for use in the UK.



Yep this is great news. I think its quite possible it will now overtake all the others as its so easy to store and distribute and is also cheaper.

Its been speeded up of course because I fixed the computer and printer (three times now) thats printing all the packaging, labels and instructions.  No, Dont thank me.  You know me. I dont like to make a fuss or blow my own trumpet.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 30, 2020)

barryd said:


> Yep this is great news. I think its quite possible it will now overtake all the others as its so easy to store and distribute and is also cheaper.
> 
> Its been speeded up of course because I fixed the computer and printer (three times now) thats printing all the packaging, labels and instructions.  No, Dont thank me.  You know me. I dont like to make a fuss or blow my own trumpet.



The entire country if not the world is in your debt.

They were making batches of this vaccine and bottling, months ago in India. I am sure i read the company had taken a  £660 million gamble on this vaccine been successful.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 30, 2020)

i assume, Barry, that you only charged them your usual £99.99 I would hate to think you were profiteering with a view to making millions and buying a new van!  

Davy


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Barry you don't know me but there is a tenner in it if you could pop my name onto one of the bottle labels...........


----------



## maingate (Dec 30, 2020)

Barry is the 21st Century equivalent of a spiv selling black market silk stockings on a bomb site.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

maingate said:


> Barry is the 21st Century equivalent of a spiv selling black market silk stockings on a bomb site.



Dunno about that Jim, more like wearing black market silk stockings on a bomb site!


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Dunno about that Jim, more like wearing black market silk stockings on a bomb site!



Who's been talking?


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

I think it was Dezi


----------



## mjvw (Dec 31, 2020)

@barryd 


   Just rubbing it in


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 31, 2020)

humph that’s not a proper pork pie that’s one of them norfern copies proper melton ones only please! mind you i had one at a gastro pub in cornwall & they had used puff pastry and no jelly !!!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> humph that’s not a proper pork pie that’s one of them norfern copies proper melton ones only please! mind you i had one at a gastro pub in cornwall & they had used puff pastry and no jelly !!!



I've got one for lunch today Ken.

Half a pot of English mustard with it - sorted!


----------



## mjvw (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> humph that’s not a proper pork pie that’s one of them norfern copies proper melton ones only please! mind you i had one at a gastro pub in cornwall & they had used puff pastry and no jelly !!!


The last thing we need is pork pie war   Taylors Pork pies are awesome and I'm not telling porky's


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

colinmd said:


> 'Take this with a pinch of salt', but here's a online calculator.
> Vaccine Queue Calculator for the UK (omnicalculator.com)
> 
> p.s. It seems that anyone told to shield should get a jab Feb to early March



Seems this calculator has altered and no longer gives you a timescale.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like anyone under 50 will have to wait until much later in the year to be vaccinated

*Who will get the vaccine first?*
Broadly, vaccines are being given to the most vulnerable first, as set out in a list of nine high-priority groups, covering about a quarter of the UK population.
They are thought to represent 90-99% of those at risk of dying from Covid-19.

Residents in care homes for older adults and their carers
80-year-olds and over and frontline health and social care workers
75-year-olds and over
70-year-olds and over and clinically extremely vulnerable individuals
65-year-olds and over
16- to 64-year-olds with serious underlying health conditions 
60-year-olds and over
55-year-olds and over
50-year-olds and over
People aged over 80 in hospital, frontline health staff and care home workers have been the first to get the Pfizer jab at 70 designated hospitals hubs across the UK.

Vaccination has now begun in care homes, which the government announced on 23 December. 

The second phase of vaccination will focus on the rest of the population, mainly the under-50s, who are much less likely to be ill with Covid-19.

Teachers, transport workers and the military could be prioritised at that point, but more data on how well the vaccines are working will be needed before that decision is made.

It could be well into 2021 before this phase begins.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 31, 2020)

living here in the rural food capital i have tasted pork pies from dozens of local bakers & butchers these guys clarke’s of queniborough  have won the great taste award several times and the one they do combining our other claim to fame stilton is amazing they substitute onion relish for the jelly and stilton for the cap , but their classic is absolutely the best


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> humph that’s not a proper pork pie that’s one of them norfern copies proper melton ones only please! mind you i had one at a gastro pub in cornwall & they had used puff pastry and no jelly !!!



Melton Mowbray pies are not proper Pork Pies they are just pies made with  pork.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 31, 2020)

that’s blasphemy surely , this forum constantly amazes me from vaccine to religion via underpants & motorbikes & food , only here lol
ps look up pork pies in the dictionary it says see melton mowbray


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> living here in the rural food capital i have tasted pork pies from dozens of local bakers & butchers these guys clarke’s of queniborough  have won the great taste award several times and the one they do combining our other claim to fame stilton is amazing they substitute onion relish for the jelly and stilton for the cap , but their classic is absolutely the bestView attachment 90445



I know Queniborough well Ken.

Don't let those upstarts get to you with their inferior pretender pies. Pork pies were invented in Melton Mowbray, as was pork.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> that’s blasphemy surely , this forum constantly amazes me from vaccine to religion via underpants & motorbikes & food , only here lol
> ps look up pork pies in the dictionary it says see melton mowbray


----------



## colinm (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Seems this calculator has altered and no longer gives you a timescale.


It's working ok at the moment, although they have changed the time scales with the new vaccine.
The odd thing is it seems .gov have actually delayed full protection for many, I'm now down as may/june for second dose, gf is down as sept/oct whereas previously we where both down as april/may.


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 31, 2020)

i think the new policy is to give single dose to as many as possible giving more protection , figures quoted were first dose gives 91% protection 2nd dose gives 96% so rather than 2.5 million on 96% going for 5million on 91% 2nd dose can be given up to 12weeks after first


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> living here in the rural food capital i have tasted pork pies from dozens of local bakers & butchers these guys clarke’s of queniborough  have won the great taste award several times and the one they do combining our other claim to fame stilton is amazing they substitute onion relish for the jelly and stilton for the cap , but their classic is absolutely the bestView attachment 90445


If you eat too mny of those you might not need a covid injection !


----------



## colinm (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> i think the new policy is to give single dose to as many as possible giving more protection , figures quoted were first dose gives 91% protection 2nd dose gives 96% so rather than 2.5 million on 96% going for 5million on 91% 2nd dose can be given up to 12weeks after first


That seems to be in dispute.
For the Pfiser jab, it's 52% for one dose, then they say they don't know if it will work if left longer than 3 weeks.
The Astrazeneca jab still seems to be 70% after two doses, so I'm not sure where .gov are getting their info.
Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine rollout plan changed following approval | Society | The Guardian


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Whichever way you look at it I wouldn't hold your breath on things relaxing any time soon, or being able to travel around more freely.

The logistics are humungous. 

The omni vaccine calculator currently:-

*Rollout of vaccines*
Vaccination rate - 1 million per week.
Time to vaccinate everyone - 2.1 yrs
Uptake - 70.6%

Like I said before, batten down the hatches and as you were Corporal Jones.


----------



## barryd (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> humph that’s not a proper pork pie that’s one of them norfern copies proper melton ones only please! mind you i had one at a gastro pub in cornwall & they had used puff pastry and no jelly !!!



Nonsense!!  That there is the finest Pork Pie you will ever taste!!  Has to be eaten straight out of the oven mind!  and are only a quid!!!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

barryd said:


> Nonsense!!  That there is the finest Pork Pie you will ever taste!!  Has to be eaten straight out of the oven mind!  and are only a quid!!!



Pffft! I laugh at your puny pie!

Just back on topic for a minute, does anybody know what the timescale was for the 15 million flu jabs they aimed for this year?


----------



## Wully (Dec 31, 2020)

ken shoosh you’re giving away very crucial information there those Pies are the only things stopping me from voting to leave the union.

Guess who was the first to come up with the plan to give the 6 million jabs as a single dose was Tony Blair he said it a couple of weeks ago along with jab all the students and the ones more likely to be high spreaders first.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 31, 2020)

Not him Wully Me..
Way way back I was saying close schools for that very reason..OK no jab available then !
Anyway Pork Pie and whisky time !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Pffft! I laugh at your puny pie!
> 
> Just back on topic for a minute, does anybody know what the timescale was for the 15 million flu jabs they aimed for this year?



The suggestion a few days ago by various main stream media (and govt.?) was that the important 15 million or so folk who need the vaccine most (to help lift some of the current restrictions) could all be done by the end of February.

Personally, I think that's overly optimistic, but I would love to be proved wrong.

Guess we just have to wait and see what pans out, like everything else that's happened this last year!


----------



## Wully (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> that’s blasphemy surely , this forum constantly amazes me from vaccine to religion via underpants & motorbikes & food , only here lol
> ps look up pork pies in the dictionary it says see melton mowbray



And if you put Pork pie in my sat nav it takes me to Ken’s house


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The suggestion a few days ago by various main stream media (and govt.?) was that the important 15 million or so folk who need the vaccine most (to help lift some of the current restrictions) could all be done by the end of February.
> 
> Personally, I think that's overly optimistic, but I would love to be proved wrong.
> 
> Guess we just have to wait and see what pans out, like everything else that's happened this last year!



Sorry Marie, I meant the FLU jabs - is that what you are referring to?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Sorry Marie, I meant the FLU jabs - is that what you are referring to?



Oops! No, sorry. Talking about covid vaccines.

I knew they were behind with the flu jabs, but don't know if they've caught up with the backlog on that particular vaccine yet.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Whichever way you look at it I wouldn't hold your breath on things relaxing any time soon, or being able to travel around more freely.
> 
> The logistics are humungous.
> 
> ...


I think that is taking a very negative outlook and making invalid assumptions.
For a start, you don't need to target the population equally to make the impact of a vaccine effective. So if there is 1M per week, then in around 4 months you have done 16 Million people from the most vulnerable down - that in itself will have made a massive impact of the seriousness of any people infected.
The first injection has the biggest effect  and the second is more of a top-up,  so even before you are due the second jab, whilst not perfect, you have a good degree of protection  (and the protection level offered by the first dose is better than most innoculations, which people like to forget about).

So try looking on the more glass half full side


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

A pork pie should be minced pork. Melton Mowbray = chopped pork not forgeting the gristle.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> A pork pie should be minced pork. Melton Mowbray = chopped pork not forgeting the gristle.



Gristle?? How very dare you.

I'll have you know a lot of sweat goes into a Melton Mowbray pork pie!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oops! No, sorry. Talking about covid vaccines.
> 
> I knew they were behind with the flu jabs, but don't if they've caught up with the backlog on that particular vaccine yet.



I'm not sure either.

I just wondered if there were any comparisons in timescales between Covid and Flu jabs.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I think that is taking a very negative outlook and making invalid assumptions.
> For a start, you don't need to target the population equally to make the impact of a vaccine effective. So if there is 1M per week, then in around 4 months you have done 16 Million people from the most vulnerable down - that in itself will have made a massive impact of the seriousness of any people infected.
> The first injection has the biggest effect  and the second is more of a top-up,  so even before you are due the second jab, whilst not perfect, you have a good degree of protection  (and the protection level offered by the first dose is better than most innoculations, which people like to forget about).
> 
> So try looking on the more glass half full side



I generally do take the glass half full approach, but at the minute we're nowhere near 1 million vaccines per week.

Like I said, I hope I am proved wrong, but on the track record with everything else to do with the pandemic this year I'm exercising just a smidgen of scepticism and caution.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> I think that is taking a very negative outlook and making invalid assumptions.
> For a start, you don't need to target the population equally to make the impact of a vaccine effective. So if there is 1M per week, then in around 4 months you have done 16 Million people from the most vulnerable down - that in itself will have made a massive impact of the seriousness of any people infected.
> The first injection has the biggest effect  and the second is more of a top-up,  so even before you are due the second jab, whilst not perfect, you have a good degree of protection  (and the protection level offered by the first dose is better than most innoculations, which people like to forget about).
> 
> So try looking on the more glass half full side



It would be 8 million  people have to have their second vaccination within 28 days.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

colinmd said:


> That seems to be in dispute.
> For the Pfiser jab, it's 52% for one dose, then they say they don't know if it will work if left longer than 3 weeks.
> The Astrazeneca jab still seems to be 70% after two doses, so I'm not sure where .gov are getting their info.
> Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine rollout plan changed following approval | Society | The Guardian


another cock up then????????   i thought 2ns jab of pfiser only gave an extra 4% of protection;;;;;;;;;;;......
so if second jab has to wait longer than 3 weeks for any reason............does that mean 1st jab is becomes useless....heard something about it on radio today...was busy so just got tail end of it.

i dont know of anyone in this area of n. yorks who hve had a jab yet...............they started giving them in York a week or so ago.......


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> another cock up then????????   i thought 2ns jab of pfiser only gave an extra 4% of protection;;;;;;;;;;;......
> so if second jab has to wait longer than 3 weeks for any reason............does that mean 1st jab is useless?????????     what a waste   SIGH...BIG SIGH



Trixie, they were discussing this on the radio yesterday.

Apparently - and I'm only quoting what the scientists were saying - they have now decided that you can give the second vaccine anywhere between 4 to 12 weeks after the first. 

I think what we need to remember is that this is a very new process and that a vaccine for covid has never been developed and used in the field until now, so we are all part of the experiment and more will be discovered about both the vaccine and the virus as we move down the line. 

The fact they don't yet know whether the vaccine prevents you from infecting others is just one gap in current knowledge.

My own hunch (disclaimer there, please note I've said *my own hunch*, so it's only an opinion) is that they have decided to go for a single dose to get a lot more people vaccinated initially with that first jab in the hope that that will be enough to slow down infection and death rates in the most vulnerable and across the occupations that need it most. 

After all, if these vaccines work we're not suddenly going to stop using them overnight, so any vaccine program(s) will be tweaked/expanded/amended down the line.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

n


mariesnowgoose said:


> Trixie, they were discussing this on the radio yesterday.
> 
> Apparently - and I'm only quoting what the scientists were saying - they have now decided that you can give the second vaccine anywhere between 4 to 12 weeks after the first.
> 
> ...



heard tony blair on radio last week or so...suggesting that as many folk as possible got jab from ist consignment of vaccine.......so it looks as tho his suggestion was/will be taken up then.......     just hope it all works our right...


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> It would be 8 million  people have to have their second vaccination within 28 days.


it has been revised.  Not within 28 days anymore


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> *another cock up then????????   i thought 2ns jab of pfiser only gave an extra 4% of protection;;;;;;;;;;;......
> so if second jab has to wait longer than 3 weeks for any reason............does that mean 1st jab is becomes useless.*...heard something about it on radio today...was busy so just got tail end of it.
> 
> i dont know of anyone in this area of n. yorks who hve had a jab yet...............they started giving them in York a week or so ago.......


sorry, but wrong (very wrong, thankfully)


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> it has been revised.  Not within 28 days anymore


how many days has it changed to now....???


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> it has been revised.  Not within 28 days anymore



That's right. Now the gap between the two jabs can be up to 90 days.

Seems a helluva jump from 3-4 weeks, which was the protocol mooted just a matter of days ago.

Still, ours ours is not to question why etc.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

revised to 12 weeks.
and the absence of a 2nd jab does not make the first pointless.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 31, 2020)

According to the figures from the ONS there are 25 million people in the vulnerable/priority groups to be given the first jab.

They are hoping to rack up the immunisation program to 2 million per week, which, if that is possible, means it will take just over 12 weeks to immunise that sector.

Fingers crossed.

Many a slip twixt cup and lip! All we can do is hope for the best.

Like I said, I sincerely hope my scepticism will be completely misplaced


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2020)

wonder if vaccine will interact with other treatments./medication........ie cancer treatment  chemo..immmunotheraphy.......intrevenunious meds......antibiotics etc. etc......
thats what worries me....

...its not what they tell you its what they dont tell you which is frightening me// 
      was given flu jab prematurely by GP surgery.........j

i questioned whether i should have it at that time or wait ...was told it was alright to have it.  that was back in NOV
found out a few days ago......it should not have been given within 6 weeks of treatment?????????                                                                                                      


.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

Dont know about the cov jab, but when i was about 19 i had a flue jab and it left me knackered for weeks, could hardly walk more than 3/4 feet to the loo, never had one again.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> it has been revised.  Not within 28 days anymore





wildebus said:


> s
> revised to 12 weeks.
> and the absence of a 2nd jab does not make the first pointles



So I have just read but does not maximise the  effectiveness of both jabs. They have done trials at 12weeks between doses which have given good results.




__





						DEFINE_ME
					





					www.thelancet.com


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

simple maths...
What's better?  protecting 10 million people with a 70% effectiveness, or 5 million with a 95% effectiveness?

If you are one of the 5 million, you might say 95% please.  If you have the choice of being one of the other 5 Million who can choose 70% or 0%, think you might opt for the 70% for the 10 million option

Taking the helicopter view, protecting 10 million is a lot better than 5 million albeit with a lower protection level as 70% is still damn good.
I saw Tony Blairs suggestion when he first mooted it and thought it made total sense.  Glad that this sense has prevailed.


----------



## colinm (Dec 31, 2020)

It is a gamble, Pfiser are basically 'washing their hands of it', saying they have no data to show how effective it is if left to long and .gov will have to monitor it themselves.
The BMA are also not convinced as it will leave the most vulnerable still fairly vulnerable.
BMA says decision to delay follow-up dose of Pfizer vaccine ‘grossly unfair’ to thousands of at-risk patients in England, as appointments are rescheduled - BMA media centre - BMA 
At the end of the day either it will be lauded as saving thousands, or it will be added to list of putting CV-19 infected patients into care homes, and telling care homes they must label all residents DNR.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

As Wintonian once said to me. " The trouble with simple maths is you rarely get the right answer.  For starters you would not be protecting 10 million it would only   7 million protected leaving 3 million people without protection. etc. Sometimes too simple maths is simply too simple.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

3 million without is less than 4.95 million without.

simple.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 31, 2020)

The Pfizer vaccine producers have said they don't know how The vaccine will work if the second dose is given more than four weeks after the first. Don't know whether it's legal to change the time either if you have already had your first jab. When you are given any new treatment you have to sign a consent form.....don't see how they can change the terms. TBH if i am given a jab then left waiting for the second, I won't be doing anything different to what i'm doing now.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> 3 million without is less than 4.95 million without.
> 
> simple.



I can't dispute that simple statement.  Give me a clue to where the 4.95 comes from please.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I can't dispute that simple statement.  Give me a clue to where the 4.95 comes from please.


95% of the 5 million who would get 2 shots = 4.95  (95% effectiveness)

So actually, I should have made it 10 Million - 4.95 Million = 5.05 Million

So 3 Million unprotected is even bigger gap than 5.05 Million unprotected.

Simple


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> The Pfizer vaccine producers have said they don't know how The vaccine will work if the second dose is given more than four weeks after the first. Don't know whether it's legal to change the time either if you have already had your first jab. When you are given any new treatment you have to sign a consent form.....don't see how they can change the terms. TBH if i am given a jab then left waiting for the second, I won't be doing anything different to what i'm doing now.



I think it was only given its OK on it been a two dose vaccine and the timeline between doses. I would have thought it illegal for the Gov to change that.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

wildebus said:


> 95% of the 5 million who would get 2 shots = 4.95  (95% effectiveness)
> 
> So actually, I should have made it 10 Million - 4.95 Million = 5.05 Million
> 
> ...



Isn't 95% of 5 million = 4.75 million ......... ............ But then I have been drinking.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Isn't 95% of 5 million = 4.75 million ......... ............ But then I have been drinking.


It is indeed.  My Bad.

but would you confirm that 3,000,000 is a lot less than 5,250,000?   those the numbers that count.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes it is less. Only the 3,000,000 are unprotected whereas the 4,750,000 are protected. 
 Have a good new year.   
I need more Beer .


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

I get lost after i have run out of fingers and toes.


----------



## witzend (Dec 31, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> i think the new policy is to give single dose to as many as possible giving more protection , figures quoted were first dose gives 91% protection 2nd dose gives 96% so rather than 2.5 million on 96% going for 5million on 91% 2nd dose can be given up to 12weeks after first


Thats what Tony Blair was suggesting after he had his


----------



## colinm (Dec 31, 2020)

The facts are that as you move down the age range the vaccine is needed less, giving a single dose to 30-40 y.o.s will save considrably less lives than giving two doses to 70-80 y.o.s, but would be roughly the same total number of doses. Only 388 people under 60 with no underlying symptoms have died of CV-19 in hospital, and only 44 where under 40!
388 people under 60 with no underlying conditions died of Covid in hospitals | Metro News
I'm too tierd at moment to do the maths, but I hope someone in government has done the maths


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 31, 2020)

Well im about no 6 on the list so so as father ted would say, drink wemen sex if i survive.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 31, 2020)

colinmd said:


> The facts are that as you move down the age range the vaccine is needed less, giving a single dose to 30-40 y.o.s will save considrably less lives than giving two doses to 70-80 y.o.s, but would be roughly the same total number of doses. Only 388 people under 60 with no underlying symptoms have died of CV-19 in hospital, and only 44 where under 40!
> 388 people under 60 with no underlying conditions died of Covid in hospitals | Metro News
> I'm too tierd at moment to do the maths, but I hope someone in government has done the maths


And there are around 20 million or so people over 60 years old and/or with underlying conditions. 

I am sure they have done the Maths and with more information than you and I have.


----------



## maingate (Dec 31, 2020)

Maybe I have missed something but as far as I know the Pfizer vaccine will be administered as recommended. It is the Oxford vaccine that can be more flexible.


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> Maybe I have missed something but as far as I know the Pfizer vaccine will be administered as recommended. It is the Oxford vaccine that can be more flexible.


The government said both, but as Pfizer have since issued a statement saying even they don't know if it will work, then I think there will be a quiet change of mind.


----------



## maingate (Jan 1, 2021)

colinmd said:


> The facts are that as you move down the age range the vaccine is needed less, giving a single dose to 30-40 y.o.s will save considrably less lives than giving two doses to 70-80 y.o.s, but would be roughly the same total number of doses. Only 388 people under 60 with no underlying symptoms have died of CV-19 in hospital, and only 44 where under 40!
> 388 people under 60 with no underlying conditions died of Covid in hospitals | Metro News
> I'm too tierd at moment to do the maths, but I hope someone in government has done the maths



Not necessarily these days. The new variant is more effective on younger people.

My Daughter works on the Covid Ward instead of taking her days off and I was told that they had some 30 and 40 year olds who were not expected to make it. This puts a lot more of the population into the 'at risk' category.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> Not necessarily these days. The new variant is more effective on younger people.
> 
> My Daughter works on the Covid Ward instead of taking her days off and I was told that they had some 30 and 40 year olds who were not expected to make it. This puts a lot more of the population into the 'at risk' category.



Quite right Jim. My daughter (care worker) is suffering from long CovID now she's 38 and that was from the original strain. But apparently the new strain is more dangerous for youngsters and nobody should be complacent.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 1, 2021)

The Pfizer people have made a statement but has anyone seen or heard a statement from the Oxford people regarding the new length of time?


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2021)

My nursing friends in Kent have all now had their first dose of Pfizer vaccine, my mum in law (90) had her first dose 17/12 and second booked for next week, mum (87) is five days behind. My daughter in law's care home and staff are all being vaccinated next week. They seem to be rolling it out very quickly which gives me hope now the Oxford jab is being given as well.  Just hope people take it up, spoken to some who, although at risk and shielding, still would rather not have it in case of side effects ( mainly taken from social media, not the Lancet!). Afraid I point out the side effects of covid!


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> The Pfizer people have made a statement but has anyone seen or heard a statement from the Oxford people regarding the new length of time?


I haven't seen any, but here are some facts.
Pfizer, 1st dose 52%, 2nd dose 95%
AstraZeneca, 1st dose 64%, 2nd dose 70%.
So you might think with AstraZeneca either way it is partially effective, the Pfizer is the gold standard and gives a considerable change in protection for the 2nd dose.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2021)

colinmd said:


> I haven't seen any, but here are some facts.
> Pfizer, 1st dose 52%, 2nd dose 95%
> AstraZeneca, 1st dose 64%, 2nd dose 70%.
> So you might think with AstraZeneca either way it is partially effective, the Pfizer is the gold standard and gives a considerable change in protection for the 2nd dose.


facts?


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> facts?


As peer reviewed.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2021)

colinmd said:


> As peer reviewed.


source?
I read the following ..
Two full doses of the Oxford vaccine gave 62% protection, *a half dose followed by a full dose was 90%* and overall the trial showed 70% protection. 

so as more is learned, approaches change.


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> source?
> I read the following ..
> Two full doses of the Oxford vaccine gave 62% protection, *a half dose followed by a full dose was 90%* and overall the trial showed 70% protection.
> 
> so as more is learned, approaches change.


That statement has now been reviewed and found wanting, it concerned a very small sample (68 IIRC)of younger people.
The facts I quoted are those given to the health regulators around the world, not a publicity statement made to keep the plebs happy.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2021)

colinmd said:


> That statement has now been reviewed and found wanting, it concerned a very small sample (68 IIRC)of younger people.
> The facts I quoted are those given to the health regulators around the world, not a publicity statement made to keep the plebs happy.


source?


"facts" without a valid source is like a fish with a bicycle



Tell you what.  don't bother with revealing your secret sources.   life is too short to bother with this conversation.

I'm going to follow Winston Churchills lead .....
*“You will never reach your destination if you stop and throw stones at every dog that barks.”    *

carry  on woofing


----------



## Trotter (Jan 1, 2021)

I wonder if we will get a choice of which vaccine we are offered. Although tbh I’m not bothered, as long as I get one and to be free er


----------



## wildebus (Jan 1, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I wonder if we will get a choice of which vaccine we are offered. Although tbh I’m not bothered, as long as I get one and to be free er


I would suspect it will be at least partly determined by location?  Where I am, I would be surprised if it was not the Oxford-AZ one due to the simplified transportation for that over the others.


----------



## John H (Jan 1, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I wonder if we will get a choice of which vaccine we are offered. Although tbh I’m not bothered, as long as I get one and to be free er



I don't know but suspect that you will get what you are given unless there are special circumstances. For example, my daughter uses an epi-pen and I believe that those who do have been advised not to have the A-Z vaccine, so maybe she will get a choice.


----------



## colinm (Jan 1, 2021)

Here is some info on how the AstraZeneca vaccine has been approved for use, and the simple fact is, it is being rolled out as a full dose because there is no approved scientific  evidence of any other dosage.
expert reaction to the Oxford AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine being approved for use in the UK by the MHRA | Science Media Centre 
AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine data hint at single-dose efficacy, effect on asymptomatic cases | FierceBiotech 
Oxford Covid-19 vaccine Q&A: How effective is it, and how is it different to the Pfizer vaccine? (telegraph.co.uk)


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 1, 2021)

I like simple..


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 1, 2021)

Second COVID-19 vaccine authorised by medicines regulator
					

Oxford University/AstraZeneca vaccine meets regulator’s strict standards of safety, efficacy and quality.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 1, 2021)

If I’d been offered the Pfizer vaccine, and was told I was having two doses 3 weeks apart, I would be peeved if they changed that.  Tbh if they are not doing two doses as recommended by Pfizer then I would wait, surely the approval for the vaccine rollout was on the basis of 2 doses within the original recommended time scales?


----------



## mfw (Jan 2, 2021)

Only choice i see is take it or leave it - and what happens to those with no fixed abode and totally off the radar - countys will look after their own constiuents - so just be careful hospitals are crippled and close to breaking point and you will know in the next 7 days anyway


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> If I’d been offered the Pfizer vaccine, and was told I was having two doses 3 weeks apart, I would be peeved if they changed that.  Tbh if they are not doing two doses as recommended by Pfizer then I would wait, surely the approval for the vaccine rollout was on the basis of 2 doses within the original recommended time scales?



Aye, and my m-i-l is due her second Pfizer jab this coming Tuesday!

We will all be mightily cheesed off here if it gets cancelled at the last minute.

Yes, everyone understands the urgency of getting as many people vaccinated as fast as possible, but how in hell can they say the best way to administer the Pfizer vaccine is 2-3 weeks apart and then totally change the dosage plan?!

Seems very strange to me, but what do I know, I'm just a member of Joe Public and not qualified to say whether they're right or wrong.

But we're still entitled to ask the question all the same.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2021)

Listened to radio 4 this morning when the rationale was being explained. I can see both sides but really wish that they had decided the action initially rather than leap in Then change it yet again. Apparently the research for longer gap was done on the other vaccine approved and made with same technology as first ( but storage is different!?) I know it's all evolving research etc,  but confidence is undermined when it seems that the vaccine is given differently  from what was announced. Having said that, there is the new, more virulent strain which needs to be halted and providing a majority with even 60% ( they can't be clear on that either...do they know? Probably not!) seems better than a minority with 90%. Especially if the second dose can be given and tops it up.
I don't know, but will have whatever is offered as covid has worse side effects potentially.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Yup.

Into the realm of guinea pigs and experimentation.

Like I said earlier, don't hold your breath on vaccine roll out being either efficient or done in record time.
I only say that because a lot of people seem to be thinking that we are going to be out of the woods by end of March/April.
I truly hope so, but I personally doubt that very much. Like I said, sincerely hope I am proved to be completely wrong.

There are still 24 million folk who are best vaccinated first, and we are nowhere near starting with the proposed 2 million vaccines a week.

Again, we all just have to wait and see what pans out.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Absolutely.

This is to do with the health and safety of the nation at the very least. 

Anyway, shouldn't we be following the science? Or is there another new mantra now?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

Any evidence this is being rolled out, or is it the trial of mix and match that is starting.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Any evidence this is being rolled out, or is it the trial of mix and match that is starting.



No hard evidence yet, or at least not that I can see on any of the usual news media channels.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No hard evidence yet, or at least not that I can see on any of the usual news media channels.



Not looked today, but it would appear gossip columnists have just caught up with what the government said they would do at the beginning of December.


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

To be fair, you can't just magic a new vaccine out of mid air, it needs to be produced and it takes time to get up to speed, so 100m have been ordered and eventually these will be delivered.


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2021)

At least some scientists must have agreed with the new tactic of single vaccinations otherwise there would have been wholesale outrage at the change. I don't think the anger of a few GP surgeries makes this a Government outrage.

I suppose some people are so bored they need a good conspiracy to get them through the day.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> At least some scientists must have agreed with the new tactic of single vaccinations otherwise there would have been wholesale outrage at the change. I don't think the anger of a few GP surgeries makes this a Government outrage.
> 
> *I suppose some people are so bored they need a good conspiracy to get them through the day.*



Absolutely, Jim


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Absolutely, Jim


I agree as well, if it wasn't for covid-19 we would be discussing these new vaccines differently


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

Just seen that the first dose of Pfiser vaccine gives 90% protection, haven't double checked that, and it does contradict earlier data, but if true then single dose roll out makes sense.
p.s.
So I've drilled down into the data.
For Pfiser up to day 15 it's 52%, from day 15 to day 21 it's 89%, there is no info after day 21.
For AstraZeneca, there is no data up to day 21, from then there is 73% protection, then the analysis is that it "likely lasts" for up to 12 weeks, but there appears to be no data to back that up at the moment.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 2, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Just seen that the first dose of Pfiser vaccine gives 90% protection, haven't double checked that, and it does contradict earlier data, but if true then single dose roll out makes sense.
> p.s.
> So I've drilled down into the data.
> For Pfiser up to day 15 it's 52%, from day 15 to day 21 it's 89%, there is no info after day 21.
> For AstraZeneca, there is no data up to day 21, from then there is 73% protection, then the analysis is that it "likely lasts" for up to 12 weeks, but there appears to be no data to back that up at the moment.



More data about effectiveness and results will emerge as we move down the timeline.

I don't doubt that the vaccine(s) will provide some sort of protection, but we need the passage of more time and data feedback to determine how effective one or two doses is across the board, and between different vaccines.

Remember, the vaccines have been developed and approved in record time!
They will certainly help towards preventing more deaths and reducing the impact of the virus, and they are currently better than no vaccine at all.

But the scientific community is still learning and refining its knowledge all the time.
Tweaking will no doubt occur as and when required?

We just have to trust and go for it.... on that one there is definitely no alternative right now !


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

Lets face it, if you got offered a single jab would you reject the offer? I wouldn't. As I posted before, it's a gamble, but we are entering a critical phase for the NHS and whatever gets us through the winter with least amount of deaths has got to be a good thing. Just cross your fingers it works out in the spring, even if it means some might have to have 3 jabs before next winter.


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2021)

The Wifes friend was telling her today that an old Lady in her street went for her jab, taken there by her Daughter. The old lady duly got her vaccination and her Daughter asked when she would be due to get hers. The GP said that she could have it there and then. The reason? Lots of the vulnerable had not turned up for their vaccination appointment and he had plenty going spare.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yup.
> 
> Into the realm of guinea pigs and experimentation.
> 
> ...


Exactly Marie, guinea pigs.  Personally I’m losing faith in the data they are supplying.  Even if we were in line to get the jabs early, which we aren’t, then I would be inclined to wait, especially if they only give the one.  People are still going to have to be extremely cautious, jab or not, so I’m happy to carry on as we are, it’s going to be pretty much  the end of 2021 before we see much change I think, I’m not overly worried for us, but passing it on to others.


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> The Wifes friend was telling her today that an old Lady in her street went for her jab, taken there by her Daughter. The old lady duly got her vaccination and her Daughter asked when she would be due to get hers. The GP said that she could have it there and then. The reason? Lots of the vulnerable had not turned up for their vaccination appointment and he had plenty going spare.


Time to start hanging around docs in the afternoon hoping for a jab.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 2, 2021)

Problem with hanging around is, like supermarkets last thing in the day, you might get one very close to its ‘sell by’ or ‘use before’ date.  

Davy


----------



## colinm (Jan 2, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> Problem with hanging around is, like supermarkets last thing in the day, you might get one very close to its ‘sell by’ or ‘use before’ date.
> 
> Davy


I have a very robust digestive system, must be from years of my mothers cooking, she did her best, but aside from her delicious mince pies, anything else would be, well lets say, 'variable'.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 2, 2021)

I will eat anything, also very fond of children.


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Jan 3, 2021)

Vaccine!! Sorry not for me at my age I'll trust my immune system at 98% recovery rate.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

Trotter said:


> It's annoying to hear people saying they don't believe in the Covid vaccine because they're not sure whats in it. I have complete trust in it because it's made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra. If they can raise the dead, I'm quite sure they can save the living.
> 
> Not a Trotter original, wish it was. No it came from today's Metro newspaper. A freebie on the bus. Bus pass used, so it was nicked and at no cost to me. Cheapskate ?



I wondered what was in the vaccine  so I did a bit of research ...... years ago some vaccines were grown in aborted embryos but the Covid vaccine is not made that way. 
The covid vaccine has a tiny part of the Covid virus in it, one of the "spikes". This is enough to trigger our immune system into action but not enough to give us the full illness. The reason they developed it in short time was because of new RNA techniques.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Vaccine!! Sorry not for me at my age I'll trust my immune system at 98% recovery rate.


The recovery rate isn't the point, the older we are the higher the chance of being left with debilitating damage that the virus causes, damage  that our immune system just can't do anything about.  
The damage can range from heart rhythm problems , kidney damage, artery damage, lung scaring, brain fog problems, all of which could last for years, the damage could even end your life. 

I remember one virologist saying in April 2020 when he was asked if covid was similar to influenza,  he said  "Yes this is a respiratory disease but that is where the similarity stops, this new coronavirus virus is as close to the flu as a heart attack is to an ingrowing toe nail".   

Nuff said , Im having the vaccine.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

argoose said:


> As long as the makers have immunity from prosecution, I'll pass.
> I was on a study in a drug research facility, Simbec, when they discovered Viagra. It was being tested as a blood thinning drug. The nurse came in to do morning checks , first check was blood pressure standing. First subject 'sorry can't get up yet, bit of morning glory'. Yep same as six out of eight on the trial. We guessed the two how didn't were on the placebo. Put down as side effect, then trial separately later for ED med.



You might well "pass"  pass away .   
Many people have had the vaccine now with no serious problems , by the time I can have it in March there will be several million people walking around with it inside them.......  I think Ladbrokes would back it on those odds.  ( other bookmakers are available )


----------



## FourOaksMan (Jan 3, 2021)

Missing off the list from QFour is Yellow Fever which covers large parts of the tropics and if you wish to travel to such an area you must have the certificate to be allowed in. We once had a cruise to the Amazon with some passengers being denied boarding at the UK airport and others at the port checkin as they did not have the certificate despite being told by the Cruise line and in all the documentation to get it done and they thus lost thousands of pounds.
Interestingly, my wife and I have had the certificate since 1969 when we went to live in Zambia and kept it up to date ever since with the 10 year interval but now the WHO has declared that the evidence is such that it is a lifetime protection and both of our certificates say "lifetime" thus saving the hassle of going to the clinics which give it.
Smallpox has been confined to the laboratory for some years now having been eradicated through medical science and sheer goodwill by countries where it was endemic to eradicate it in the human population. 
Too many "idiots" in my view, who try to get round these restrictions and disbelieve in the good work of scientists in identifying how to beat the Covid 19 virus thus providing a vaccine which will allow a return to some sort of normality in the next few months, hopefully.


----------



## maingate (Jan 3, 2021)

WillyO said:


> Vaccine!! Sorry not for me at my age I'll trust my immune system at 98% recovery rate.



What size boots do you take?

I need another pair and yours will be no use to you ... just sayin'.


----------



## Wully (Jan 3, 2021)

His hat will definitely not fit you because he’s got a brain the size of a pea.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

Wully said:


> His hat will definitely not fit you because he’s got a brain the size of a pea.



Why do some people take notice of what the conspiracy hobbyists say when they have absolutely no scientific evidence in their favour ? 
These amateur "experts" have caught the Dunning - Kruger syndrome.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 3, 2021)

Wully said:


> His hat will definitely not fit you because he’s got a brain the size of a pea.


 You're only saying that cause you want a new hat


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 3, 2021)

To my INCOMPLETE knowledege..
Thalidomide is the only drug that has caused widespread (and dreadful) harm.
If I had children they would have got the MMR vaccine.
Science is not infallible but I suggest that many many more lives will be saved by the various vaccines than will be harmed.
Yes my preference is for the Western vaccines rather than Russian or Chinese  but that is an irrational view !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

maingate said:


> At least some scientists must have agreed with the new tactic of single vaccinations otherwise there would have been wholesale outrage at the change. I don't think the anger of a few GP surgeries makes this a Government outrage.
> 
> I suppose some people are so bored they need a good conspiracy to get them through the day.



The issue was with mixing 1st and 2nd dose vaccines, Jim.

Turns out that the report about mixing & matching the jabs was apparently published in the New York Times. The editor of the British Medical Journal has asked them to stop publishing false info as there is no intention of giving the first jab with one type of vaccine and the second jabs with another type.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

The vaccine is not a new *drug*, it is a *vaccine*.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's quite a bit of a difference between the two, I think?


----------



## Wully (Jan 3, 2021)

Here Marie my friend sue is shit scared of the vaccine. She said even the thought of it is leaving her deflated.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

H whoos da proobloom wis da chaneeese vacunation.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

Whas wong wis tiy chinese vacunation.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

Jeez, Trev, if that's supposed to be an impression I wouldn't bother giving up the day job just yet


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Jeez, Trev, if that's supposed to be an impression I wouldn't bother giving up the day job just yet


Vely funney.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The vaccine is not a new *drug*, it is a *vaccine*.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's quite a bit of a difference between the two, I think?


 Good question. 

Is drug same/similar to medicine? Take it when ill to make you better or at least feel better.

A vaccine, I would have said is something that stops you getting something, virus, bacteria or whatever else?

In which case, seeing as these vaccines don't stop you getting covid, they just stop symptoms and we still don't know if they stop it spreading, are they really vaccines?

Sorry, I have absolutely zero idea if there's a difference between a drug and a vaccine.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

Thalidomide was a drug, *not* a vaccine.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2021)

They’re calling them vaccines, so unless they’ve suddenly changed the definition overnight they are not classified as ‘drugs’.


----------



## colinm (Jan 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Thalidomide was a drug, *not* a vaccine.


It still is a drug, and in use around the world. I'm guessing that the omnipresent warning "not for use by pregnant women" came about after that episode.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes , I've read about the people who believe Boris has a secret agenda and is using Covid19 as population control, these are the conspiracy hobbyists.
I've also read they are calling the lockdowns and mask wearing tyranny and the taking away our social rights . 
They should think themselves lucky they live in a country free from tyranny,  after all we all are allowed peaceful protest. 

We must not forget there are a groups of people out there, not necessarily in this country (UK)  who use misinformation to cause public conflict and divide opinion. There are gullible people who will believe the misinformation such as vaccines having micro chips in them to track our every move and 5G spreads the virus LOL !
In the coronavirus arena their aims are not medically motivated but politically motivated.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Jan 4, 2021)

2 years ago this Feb at the age of 60 I developed a nasty cough like bronchitis which persisted for a few days - really odd for me as I'm very very rarely unwell. Wife (a community nurse) didn't like the sound of it so suggested seeing the doctor. 

Doctor did various tests and asked many questions and then said 'you've got whooping cough'! He said he was seeing it more and more now in my age group as obviously the original vaccine we had at school is no longer effective. He prescribed me some antibiotics to clear the virus from my lungs but said nothing he could do about the cough which could last up to 6 weeks! He recommended I don't visit anyone for a week to ensure virus was clear and not passed on. Boy oh boy was that awful. The wife developed a cough but thankfully not whooping cough but was bad enough to be off work for a few days - me; I work from home and even so didn't work for 5 days!!!!!! Longest I had ever had off work before since I was 17 is literally 1 day! It was 2 weeks before I felt enough strength to walk the dog up the road 100yds - I felt absolutely sh**e for someone used to fell walking and long distance running!

The cough sounded like I was smoking 40 woodbines a day! Hope no one else ever gets it. I wasn't clear of a cough for 3 months!!!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 4, 2021)

Wully said:


> Here Marie my friend sue is shit scared of the vaccine. She said even the thought of it is leaving her deflated.
> 
> View attachment 90615


but is she OK with a smal PR*** ?


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 4, 2021)

Norfolk Jim said:


> 2 years ago this Feb at the age of 60 I developed a nasty cough like bronchitis which persisted for a few days - really odd for me as I'm very very rarely unwell. Wife (a community nurse) didn't like the sound of it so suggested seeing the doctor.
> 
> Doctor did various tests and asked many questions and then said 'you've got whooping cough'! He said he was seeing it more and more now in my age group as obviously the original vaccine we had at school is no longer effective. He prescribed me some antibiotics to clear the virus from my lungs but said nothing he could do about the cough which could last up to 6 weeks! He recommended I don't visit anyone for a week to ensure virus was clear and not passed on. Boy oh boy was that awful. The wife developed a cough but thankfully not whooping cough but was bad enough to be off work for a few days - me; I work from home and even so didn't work for 5 days!!!!!! Longest I had ever had off work before since I was 17 is literally 1 day! It was 2 weeks before I felt enough strength to walk the dog up the road 100yds - I felt absolutely sh**e for someone used to fell walking and long distance running!
> 
> The cough sounded like I was smoking 40 woodbines a day! Hope no one else ever gets it. I wasn't clear of a cough for 3 months!!!



That is interesting, I for one would never have thought about the vaccines we had as children would be not effective anymore , but it makes total sense . 
The virologists and the medical people must be aware of this and are hopefully monitoring all the possibilities. At least we do have vaccines for whooping cough, polio, and the like.


----------



## QFour (Jan 4, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> That is interesting, I for one would never have thought about the vaccines we had as children would be not effective anymore , but it makes total sense .
> The virologists and the medical people must be aware of this and are hopefully monitoring all the possibilities. At least we do have vaccines for whooping cough, polio, and the like.



Don't forget that the Tetanus vaccine only lasts for ten years. Some vaccines only have a short life others far longer. We may find as time goes on that we need a regular Covid vaccine every year or so until they find one that lasts longer. Only time will tell. The human body is an amazing bit of work. A self repairing machine in most cases. Just needs a little help occasionally to fight of invaders.


----------



## Pedalman (Jan 4, 2021)

People who think the vaccine isn't safe just need to look at the half million people who have already had it ( in UK ) with no problems.
It seems to me that the chance of catching covid and getting very ill or dying is very much higher than anything happening to us from the vaccine.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)

Everybody should listen to this.

Just finishing being broadcast now on Radio 4 - fascinating and upbeat!  

Listen again on iPlayer if you missed it.

How to Vaccinate the World


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## QFour (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like we are going to have to do what we always have done .. 

Stay safe everyone.

..


----------



## mfw (Jan 5, 2021)

Getting through to vaccination is going to be more luck for some of us i'm in the last category and will get it by age then and if it cripples the NHS before then we are all stuffed


----------



## mark61 (Jan 5, 2021)

mfw said:


> Getting through to vaccination is going to be more luck for some of us i'm in the last category and will get it by age then and if it cripples the NHS before then we are all stuffed


Think I’m in the 2nd from last category. Have mine if you want, I’m not that fussed, I’ll get when I get it. Unless of course they only allow vaccinated people to travel, in which case I’m 124 years old.
Surprised some haven’t suggested smokers and drinkers go to bottom of the queue, pretty sure some could make a case for that.


----------



## mfw (Jan 5, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Think I’m in the 2nd from last category. Have mine if you want, I’m not that fussed, I’ll get when I get it. Unless of course they only allow vaccinated people to travel, in which case I’m 124 years old.
> Surprised some haven’t suggested smokers and drinkers go to bottom of the queue, pretty sure some could make a case for that.


The situation is a lot worse than people would of predicted - anything could and probably will happen - so now people need to keep their heads down and stay safe which is easier said than done


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Think I’m in the 2nd from last category. Have mine if you want, I’m not that fussed, I’ll get when I get it. Unless of course they only allow vaccinated people to travel, in which case I’m 124 years old.
> Surprised some haven’t suggested smokers and drinkers go to bottom of the queue, pretty sure some could make a case for that.



Oi!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Oi!



No bother Rob.

Just flick yer platinum locks at the nurses station and smile. 
I'm sure they'll point you to the front of the queue ...  

If that fails, offer to buy them a drink when they're off duty and proffer yer lighter when they take a fag break


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No bother Rob.
> 
> Just flick yer platinum locks at the nurses station and smile.
> I'm sure they'll point you to the front of the queue ...
> ...



Alternatively Marie they may point me to the vets for a different injection.


----------



## colinm (Jan 6, 2021)

Apparently the first 900 at our local health centre are receiving the second dose.
 Meanwhile at my late mothers doctors surgery they are on emergency as they only have one doctor left who hasen't got cv-19, that's not good.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Alternatively Marie they may point me to the vets for a different injection.


What  can beer be injected !
Not as much fun as drinking it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

His nibs came back from his mother's in Middlesbrough last night.
She has been telling him that it's possible I might be offered the vaccine when I go in for my treatment tomorrow at the Freeman. 

Now that would be something!  

Ain't holding my breath though...


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> His nibs came back from his mother's in Middlesbrough last night.
> She has been telling him that it's possible I might be offered the vaccine when I go in for my treatment tomorrow at the Freeman.
> 
> Now that would be something!
> ...


i thought that yesterday marie........nothing was mentioned........apart from me asking if it would interfer with treatment in any way...........however..you never know  Freeman may be super efficient....good luck


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> i thought that yesterday marie........nothing was mentioned........apart from me asking if it would interfer with treatment in any way...........however..you never know  Freeman may be super efficient....good luck



Like I said, no breath holding here!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 6, 2021)

article in the paper detailing how israel has already vaccinated 12% of their population in some cases squeezing 6 injections out a vial instead of 5 & a queue waiting outside for any spare vaccine if people don’t turn up etc , think the biggest hold up here will be the admin keeping track of who’s had which dose from which vial etc , there was also a comment that there was a shortage of the glass vials themselves,


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> article in the paper detailing how israel has already vaccinated 12% of their population in some cases squeezing 6 injections out a vial instead of 5 & a queue waiting outside for any spare vaccine if people don’t turn up etc , think the biggest hold up here will be the admin keeping track of who’s had which dose from which vial etc , there was also a comment that there was a shortage of the glass vials themselves,



That's right, Ken.

I think the production and distribution, including the shortage of glass vials, seems to be the first road block.

Makes you wonder if the production of glass vials was factored in last year when countries where rushing to get their orders in - before the vaccines were even developed! 

(Or if it's just an excuse....)


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's right, Ken.
> 
> I think the production and distribution, including the shortage of glass vials, seems to be the first road block.
> 
> ...


this is just the start of it all.......there is only so much of it vaccine and all........and all coutries will be wanting it.......Hmmm       BIG THOUGHTS.....


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 6, 2021)

Spent all my life in engineering, aviation, production then medical. The vaccine has been in development since the genetic code was first unravelled. It is not hard to imagine at that point what the distribution and handling problems will be although the -70 requirement would have been a curved ball for the Pfizer one. So transport, glass vials, labels, plastic caps, syringes would all have been predictable. You don’t often see a major car manufacturer building a new model with only one headlight.........


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2021)

My MIL aged 95 has had a phone call from her Doctors this morning asking if she can get to the surgery at 13.34 for her covid-19 jab, she phoned her son who lives 7 miles who said it was too short notice and he was busy, so she phoned the surgery back and said she had no way of getting there so they arranged a car to pick her up.
If I post what I really think of him I will be unable to post for a while


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> My MIL aged 95 has had a phone call from her Doctors this morning asking if she can get to the surgery at 13.34 for her covid-19 jab, she phoned her son who lives 7 miles who said it was too short notice and he was busy, so she phoned the surgery back and said she had no way of getting there so they arranged a car to pick her up.
> If I post what I really think of him I will be unable to post for a while



Family, ey? 

Pretty damn good of the surgery to pick her up though. Well done!

Has she remembered to cut him out of her will?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2021)

As Victor would say "I don't belive it !"
Excellent by the surgery/driver.
Son should go in for a certain operation !..Without anaesthetic

Nures Nurse I said remove his spectacles !...an old but appropriate joke.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Family, ey?
> 
> Pretty damn good of the surgery to pick her up though. Well done!
> 
> Has she remembered to cut him out of her will?





jagmanx said:


> As Victor would say "I don't belive it !"
> Excellent by the surgery/driver.
> Son should go in for a certain operation !..Without anaesthetic
> 
> Nures Nurse I said remove his spectacles !...an old but appropriate joke.


She had an appointment at the hospital yesterday to have dressings changed on her foot and he told her he couldn't take her because they are in lockdown, she called the hospital and cancelled but they said it has to be changed and cleaned so they rearranged the appointment and booked a taxi, he shouted at her and said "you are not going in a taxi it isn't safe, I will take you", Maggy wants to keep the peace while her Mum is alive so I am under strict instructions not to say anything but it is difficult


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 6, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> She had an appointment at the hospital yesterday to have dressings changed on her foot and he told her he couldn't take her because they are in lockdown, she called the hospital and cancelled but they said it has to be changed and cleaned so they rearranged the appointment and booked a taxi, he shouted at her and said "you are not going in a taxi it isn't safe, I will take you", Maggy wants to keep the peace while her Mum is alive so I am under strict instructions not to say anything but it is difficult



Shame some minor ops are on hold.

I'm with Phil. De-nadding sounds like a good way to go. We'll hold him down...!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> His nibs came back from his mother's in Middlesbrough last night.
> She has been telling him that it's possible I might be offered the vaccine when I go in for my treatment tomorrow at the Freeman.
> 
> Now that would be something!
> ...





trixie88 said:


> i thought that yesterday marie........nothing was mentioned........apart from me asking if it would interfer with treatment in any way...........however..you never know  Freeman may be super efficient....good luck


Been at st james today but nothing mentioned.......I did hope.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 7, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> She had an appointment at the hospital yesterday to have dressings changed on her foot and he told her he couldn't take her because they are in lockdown, she called the hospital and cancelled but they said it has to be changed and cleaned so they rearranged the appointment and booked a taxi, he shouted at her and said "you are not going in a taxi it isn't safe, I will take you", Maggy wants to keep the peace while her Mum is alive so I am under strict instructions not to say anything but it is difficult


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2021)

Mum had her second vaccination cancelled and new date to be advised. But whatever % figure they have decided, it will protect her more than none. Flu vaccination only gives 60% protection. Mum in laws second one should be today but haven't heard if not going ahead yet.

Edit...it went ahead, no problems at all!


----------



## mfw (Jan 7, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Spent all my life in engineering, aviation, production then medical. The vaccine has been in development since the genetic code was first unravelled. It is not hard to imagine at that point what the distribution and handling problems will be although the -70 requirement would have been a curved ball for the Pfizer one. So transport, glass vials, labels, plastic caps, syringes would all have been predictable. You don’t often see a major car manufacturer building a new model with only one headlight.........


But you still have to start in a small scale then a pilot plant and a full scale bulk production plant and it doesn't always work - and that is not taking the hours it takes to grow the sterile seed from frozen stage to maybe a 100 thousand litre fermentation vessel without contamination and there is still a lot more processing to get to final stage usage


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 7, 2021)

mfw said:


> But you still have to start in a small scale then a pilot plant and a full scale bulk production plant and it doesn't always work - and that is not taking the hours it takes to grow the sterile seed from frozen stage to maybe a 100 thousand litre fermentation vessel without contamination and there is still a lot more processing to get to final stage usage


I am not questioning the production of the vaccine, I am questioning why the distribution and logistics systems were not started and developed in parallel from the same time. It seems that until a vaccine appeared to be viable nothing was done rather than accepting a risk and developing those systems to ensure they were in place when a vaccine arrived.


----------



## mfw (Jan 7, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> I am not questioning the production of the vaccine, I am questioning why the distribution and logistics systems were not started and developed in parallel from the same time. It seems that until a vaccine appeared to be viable nothing was done rather than accepting a risk and developing those systems to ensure they were in place when a vaccine arrived.


Think you are right but no-one could of predicted how far out of control it would get or the adaptability of the virus to adapt


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 7, 2021)

mfw said:


> Think you are right but no-one could of predicted how far out of control it would get or the adaptability of the virus to adapt


Agreed. The speed of vaccine development was stunning but this bug is still one step ahead at the moment, programmed to survive. Let’s thank all involved for some truly ground breaking research.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2021)

One chap in my street has had his jab, two other have got the bug, others have phoned there doc to be told there are no vacines in N Ireland as yet, seems like the normal mishmash to me .


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 7, 2021)

Hubby talking to his aunt yesterday, she’s 90 had her first jab just before Xmas, due 2nd on the 13th Jan, she hasn’t been told it’s been cancelled yet, so fingers crossed. She wasn’t sure if his other aunt who’s 99 in a care home with dementia, has had one as she hates jabs, and would never even have the flu jab.


----------



## colinm (Jan 7, 2021)

mfw said:


> But you still have to start in a small scale then a pilot plant and a full scale bulk production plant and it doesn't always work - and that is not taking the hours it takes to grow the sterile seed from frozen stage to maybe a 100 thousand litre fermentation vessel without contamination and there is still a lot more processing to get to final stage usage


Right now there is enough bulk of AstraZeneca vaccine in the country to last 3 months or more at 1million doses per week, but it needs to be bottled checked and distributed.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 7, 2021)

Thankfully the army has been called in. They do logistics amazingly.....Don't know why they wern't used sooner........though they do need the product ready. I bet if they had been called earlier, we would have vials, needles and everything else ready to go,


----------



## izwozral (Jan 8, 2021)

Just heard Grant Shapps say that a covid variant in South Africa and Brazil could effect the efficacy of the current vaccines. Did a quick search on Google and Shapps statement is backed up by some scientists.  

EDIT: Scientist in Texas say that the Phizer vaccine does protect against the new variant.


----------



## QFour (Jan 8, 2021)

I think Wild Camping members should be an exception and be given the vaccine ASAP. Listening to the news Footballers and others think they are special cases. The football manager actually said it would be cheaper than his players having 3 or 4 tests a week. Everyone is having to obey essential travel only rules yet you have buses travelling around the Uk so 22 blokes can kick a football around for 90 minutes.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 8, 2021)

QFour said:


> I think Wild Camping members should be an exception and be given the vaccine ASAP. Listening to the news Footballers and others think they are special cases. The football manager actually said it would be cheaper than his players having 3 or 4 tests a week. Everyone is having to obey essential travel only rules yet you have buses travelling around the Uk so 22 blokes can kick a football around for 90 minutes.



Sean Dyche the Burnley football manager went right down in my estimation.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

Never understood f ball or liked it, over paid wasters with no real work in them.


----------



## mfw (Jan 8, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Never understood f ball or liked it, over paid wasters with no real work in them.


I'm jealous of the money they can earn for having fun as well


----------



## n brown (Jan 8, 2021)

couldn''t think where else to put this


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

Shortages of glass phials for the vaccine?

Not everyone will be aware, but the fact that Australia no longer exports coal to China could be having an impact on production, not just glass phials but lots of other stuff too.

The Chinese want to produce their own coal for power stations (bit antediluvian, but hey ho).

I don't think you can realistically set up new mines that are up, running and have sufficient output in 5 minutes.
Could be wrong; sure @maingate (Jim) will be along to correct me on that one if I am 

In the meantime, because of the coal shortage, China has been experiencing some serious power limitations, which will impact on manufacturing.

Very interesting on how this has a knock-on effect around the rest of the world....


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Shortages of glass phials for the vaccine?
> 
> Not everyone will be aware, but the fact that Australia no longer exports coal to China could be having an impact on production, not just glass phials but lots of other stuff too.
> 
> ...


going to get worse marie..this is just the start...............


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> going to get worse marie..this is just the start...............



I think anyone who is thinking they're going to be free to travel around anytime soon, and that things will be back to "some sort of normality" in the UK by March or April this year is likely to be very disappointed, imho.

If we are then great, I'll have (thankfully!) been completely wrong, but I wouldn't like to bet on the odds it will happen.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

Garda have shut the border and arresting anyone from the north going across for cheap fuel or anything other than work or family living there, so no jollies for me.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 8, 2021)

Apart from me, can anyone remember post #1 on this thread. It was supposed to raise a smile. How Chinese coal imports, Sean Dyche, glass vials got into the conversation is a mystery to me. Haven’t got a problem with it really. 
Shame we don’t get bonus points anymore.


----------



## REC (Jan 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Apart from me, can anyone remember post #1 on this thread. It was supposed to raise a smile. How Chinese coal imports, Sean Dyche, glass vials got into the conversation is a mystery to me. Haven’t got a problem with it really.
> Shame we don’t get bonus points anymore.


Was funny, got funnier then became bogged down and serious! We need another rude picture to bring us back from the brink!?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Apart from me, can anyone remember post #1 on this thread. It was supposed to raise a smile. How Chinese coal imports, Sean Dyche, glass vials got into the conversation is a mystery to me. Haven’t got a problem with it really.
> Shame we don’t get bonus points anymore.



Facts is facts, whether you like 'em or not, Del 

We're all trying to stay cheerful, honest!

And even frivolous, idle and humorous chit-chat needs an injection of truth now and again.

Or then again, maybe not?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 8, 2021)

REC said:


> Was funny, got funnier then became bogged down and serious! We need another rude picture to bring us back from the brink!?


The hug thingie has gone


----------



## Trotter (Jan 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Facts is facts, whether you like 'em or not, Del
> 
> We're all trying to stay cheerful, honest!
> 
> ...


Facts are indeed facts. I got lost when Australian coal exports were brought into the same conversation as Viaga.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> The hug thingie has gone



We never had one, Del!   

Been campaigning for one for a while - and a shocked emoji and a couple of other useful smileys etc. etc...


----------



## colinm (Jan 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Facts are indeed facts. I got lost when Australian coal exports were brought into the same conversation as Viaga.


Maybe something to do with getting a head of steam up?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 8, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We never had one, Del!
> 
> Been campaigning for one for a while - and a shocked emoji and a couple of other useful smileys etc. etc...


We have one now


----------



## Trotter (Jan 8, 2021)

Re the vaccine. 
Perhaps the OHS, I had a few years ago, has got another perk in store for me. Apart from keeping me alive, that is. And I'm more than grateful for that.
On Wednesday, at 1500, I've been invited to have a vaccination for Covid 19. 
To quote the L'Oreal ad, 'Cos I'm worth it ?
Apart from all the BS I put on these forums ( fora ?), I'll be honest, I'm well pleased and not a little surprised. ;-)

Perhaps having to cancel another trip abroad, has a plus for me?


----------



## Wully (Jan 8, 2021)

That’s great news Dell. I did hear somewhere that they were doing all the ones with a small prick first


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 8, 2021)

[

And even frivolous, idle and humorous chit-chat needs an injection of truth now and again.

Injection of truth, well even if the get the glass vales they may have trouble getting the truth to put in them.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 9, 2021)

Wully said:


> That’s great news Dell. I did hear somewhere that they were doing all the ones with a small prick first


Beat me to it.
I was going to write on Wednesday. 
 The nurse said, “Only a small prick”
I said, “ That’s no way to talk to a patient “.

Did I phase that a little better, Wully?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> [
> 
> And even frivolous, idle and humorous chit-chat needs an injection of truth now and again.
> 
> Injection of truth, well even if the get the glass vales they may have trouble getting the truth to put in them.


Very  DEEP, for you Trev. Had drink been taken?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Very  DEEP, for you Trev. Had drink been taken?



Don't be fooled by the Irish tomfoolery, Del, Trev is a pretty sharp cookie ... ☘

Well, maybe not so much of the pretty... ?


----------



## Tookey (Jan 9, 2021)

Due to cancellations and 'did not attend' got my jab yesterday, no 'dead arm' as some have experienced. Wondering if as the percentage of vaccinated people increases whether we will see a drop in compliance due to 'I'm alright Jack'


----------



## mark61 (Jan 9, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Due to cancellations and 'did not attend' got my jab yesterday, no 'dead arm' as some have experienced. Wondering if as the percentage of vaccinated people increases whether we will see a drop in compliance due to 'I'm alright Jack'



Good stuff.

You planning a party then?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't be fooled by the Irish tomfoolery, Del, Trev is a pretty sharp cookie ... ☘
> 
> Well, maybe not so much of the pretty... ?



That's not fair Marie.

Me and Trev are both pretty, except him.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't be fooled by the Irish tomfoolery, Del, Trev is a pretty sharp cookie ... ☘
> 
> Well, maybe not so much of the pretty... ?


Not so much of the sharp either but definitely cookie


----------



## Dee (Jan 10, 2021)

QFour said:


> View attachment 90256
> 
> We listened to BBC Breakfast the other day. They were asking people about the vaccine. One woman said she would trust in God and one of the others said she would stick with the old remedies of Garlic and Ginger. Perhaps they should be running programmes on how effective vaccines are. If we didn't have vaccines we would be living with the following. Some of which are deadly. So roll on the vaccines I have my sleeve rolled up already.
> 
> ...


Very true. Someone said to me 'I dont want thoses chemicals in my body from the vacine' I replied ' What about all the chemicals from the tipped cigarettes you smoke  going in your body?'
Hence she ended the conversation. Now i can ask her if she had the jabs for the above (my old brain cells had not thought of that!!). Bet she did.
Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Trotter (Jan 10, 2021)

Have the vaccine or not. The choice ultimately is yours. Me? ASAP. 

One thing for sure, none of us will get out of this life alive.
On that cheerful note, I'm off for a walk.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Trotter said:


> One thing for sure, none of us will get out of this life alive.
> On that cheerful note, I'm off for a walk.



Quite!



> Everyone's dying of something
> It's madness to think that we're not
> But it's just a ride none of us will survive
> So make the most of the time you have got



From a singer we like, Gaz Brookfield. He's not all doom and gloom lol.

Just a Ride - YouTube


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Quite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep calm and carry on


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 10, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Just keep calm and carry on



I posted that once before in another dimension. 

It's very funny though! 

Nice bit of light relief, thanks Terry


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2021)

REC said:


> Was funny, got funnier then became bogged down and serious! We need another rude picture to bring us back from the brink!?


Not really rude but it is funny


----------



## Robmac (Jan 10, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Not really rude but it is funny
> View attachment 90970



That would make a great Tattoo Terry.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 10, 2021)

QFour said:


> View attachment 90256
> 
> We listened to BBC Breakfast the other day. They were asking people about the vaccine. One woman said she would trust in God and one of the others said she would stick with the old remedies of Garlic and Ginger. Perhaps they should be running programmes on how effective vaccines are. If we didn't have vaccines we would be living with the following. Some of which are deadly. So roll on the vaccines I have my sleeve rolled up already.
> 
> ...


Difference is they  were all trialed and  tested  for a hell of a lot longer periods and pretty sure the manufacturers didn't ask or receive immunity from any  legal action etc if it later became a problem. they have been developing the flu vaccines for decades and they are apparently still only around 40% effective, now suddenly they have a vaccine they claim is over 90% effective after what six months. I'll pass.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

FULL TIMER said:


> Difference is they  were all trialed and  tested  for a hell of a lot longer periods and pretty sure the manufacturers didn't ask or receive immunity from any  legal action etc if it later became a problem. they have been developing the flu vaccines for decades and they are apparently still only around 40% effective, now suddenly they have a vaccine they claim is over 90% effective after what six months. I'll pass.


I thought the same as you, a vaccine after only 6 months? but they’ve been working on Coronavirus vaccines for many years, just the new C-19 one from start of last year. The UK government has thrown, if I remember correctly, £84 million at it, and information is being shared worldwide more than ever before.  I was very unsure about it, and still not madly happy with the Pfizer one, as their claims are a bit high to be believed, but I would certainly have the Oxford one asap if offered it.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 11, 2021)

Sometimes I don’t know whether to chuckle or throw my arms up in disbelief. 
There are vaccines available out there, should you wish to have one. No one is going to twist your arm. Vaccination isn’t compulsory, yet. Perhaps we sound be thankful the government have finally got something right, although I’m pretty sure they had little impact, other than throwing money at it.
I’ve not taken any precautions, other than the ones the government suggested, and isolating in Portugal while I could. But I do have family who haven’t stepped out of the door in over 10 months.
Putting myself in their place, I’d be banging on the surgery door, saying gimme, gimme now, let me spend what time I have left in the fresh air.
Having said that, I know my elder sister and especially her husband have become so used to being stuck inside, they are unlikely to venture out any time soon.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

I think many will be almost agoraphobic at the end of this. We look at programmes on TV and automatically identify "before" covid or "after". Amazing how quickly our feelings have changed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

I must be made of tough stuff.

Can't wait for the day when I can venture out again without too many constraints.

Who cares if we all have to wear face masks for a while?! 

Gimme gimme gimme that fresh air, sun, rain, snow and the breeze on yer face  🌦🌤☀🌪


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

Robmac said:


> That's not fair Marie.
> 
> Me and Trev are both pretty, except him.


Watch it you.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I must be made of tough stuff.
> 
> Can't wait for the day when I can venture out again without too many constraints.
> 
> ...


Good heavens have you started to rip the wallpaper of yet, dont panic you will be released soon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Good heavens have you started to rip the wallpaper of yet, dont panic you will be released soon.



No! 

I'm actually not too bad at all, Trev.

Think others are possibly suffering way more than me.

Cancer treatment last 22 months has been good training for being philosophical and accepting the cr*p life can throw at you.
I'm very grateful for everything we have, tbh. No grumbles here


----------



## Trotter (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Good heavens have you started to rip the wallpaper of yet, dont panic you will be released soon.


Please don't mention wallpaper. Thankfully Nik doesn't read this. Reckon I'll be decorating soon.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

Signed up at our local doctors on Friday, as advised by the council. So might even get vaccine here! Doubt it as well down the priority list and Portugal are behind UK, but not knowing when we will return, it made sense to do it.
@Trotter loads of decorating here to do.....no wallpaper though


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

Our docs will message us when it’s our turn to have the vaccine, same as they did with flu jab, we’re way down the list, there is plenty more people in greater need than us, so we’ll just sit tight and wait our turn, whenever that will be. (Hopefully before summer ends, as we can’t wait to get out and about).


----------



## TrevandJenny (Jan 11, 2021)

Down the pub the locals were all having the usual debate on the latest news topic, Covid 19.
.
It’s annoying to hear Fred say he does not believe in the Covid vaccine because he’s not sure whats in it.
.
I have complete trust in it said Dennis because it’s made by Pfizer - the same company who makes Viagra.
.
If they can raise the dead, I’m quite sure they can save the living.
.
FOOD FOR THOUGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Taylor said:


> Down the pub the locals were all having the usual debate on the latest news topic, Covid 19.
> .
> It’s annoying to hear Fred say he does not believe in the Covid vaccine because he’s not sure whats in it.
> .
> ...



And we go full circle . Did you not bother to read the OP.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Taylor said:


> Down the pub the locals were all having the usual debate on the latest news topic, Covid 19.
> .
> It’s annoying to hear Fred say he does not believe in the Covid vaccine because he’s not sure whats in it.
> .
> ...


Well spotted Frank. You might want to read the first post on this thread.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> And we go full circle . Did you not bother to read the OP.





Trotter said:


> Well spotted Frank. You might want to read the first post on this thread.



Stop picking on folk you two.
Don't tell me you've never posted something that's already been posted elsewhere?! 
You'll be applying for beautification from the pope next!  

Gawd knows there's been enough repetition of loads of other topics in here.

Toilets for one, gassing for another, motorbikes (yawn - and I like bikes!  ) the list goes on... and on... and on....

I haven't seen Frank post anything before, so play nice you guys or I'll virtually tan yer erses for being hostile to newcomers


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2021)

It was funny enough to hear again anyway, it isn't as if we hadn't heard it before Del posted it


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

Reminded us of where the thread started, useful when it gets to be several pages?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stop picking on folk you two.
> Don't tell me you've never posted something that's already been posted elsewhere?!
> You'll be applying for beautification from the pope next!
> 
> ...


Picking on folk? Me? 
It certainly makes a change for me not to be on the receiving end 
Oh! Frank, feel free any time. Repetition goes on all the time. Was on the end of it so often about 10 months ago. Almost quit the forum over it.


----------



## TrevandJenny (Jan 11, 2021)

Well slap my hand for being a naughty boy


----------



## Robmac (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Taylor said:


> Well slap my hand for being a naughty boy



Thats ok just don't do it again.

Anyway, have you heard the one about the Pfizer vaccine......


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stop picking on folk you two.
> Don't tell me you've never posted something that's already been posted elsewhere?!
> You'll be applying for beautification from the pope next!
> 
> ...



Repetition? Really? I think it's time that someone did a post on the 90 days in 180 days rule 

Regards,
Del


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 11, 2021)

alwaysared said:


> Repetition? Really? I think it's time that someone did a post on the 90 days in 180 days rule
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Surely everyone gets gassed before 90 days is up anyway


----------



## Robmac (Jan 11, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Surely everyone gets gassed before 90 days is up anyway



Not the ones who get axe murdered Steve.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 11, 2021)

alwaysared said:


> Repetition? Really? I think it's time that someone did a post on the 90 days in 180 days rule
> 
> Regards,
> Del


We've got to be allowed out of the country first


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stop picking on folk you two.... so play nice you guys or I'll virtually tan yer erses for being hostile to newcomers


Stop it Marie, you’ll be getting ‘em all excited, an it can be dangerous at their age.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

Trotter said:


> We've got to be allowed out of the country first


Aren't you allowed out? Is there something going on other than Brexit??


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Stop picking on folk you two.
> Don't tell me you've never posted something that's already been posted elsewhere?!
> You'll be applying for beautification from the pope next!
> 
> ...


Can I nip round now please for some tanning.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 12, 2021)

REC said:


> Aren't you allowed out? Is there something going on other than Brexit??


Something's going on. Can't quite put my finger on it. Although, what ever it is, I'll be ready to bare my right arm tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 12, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Something's going on. Can't quite put my finger on it. Although, what ever it is, *I'll be ready to bare my right arm tomorrow afternoon*.



Are you saying you're in for the jab, Del?!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Are you saying you're in for the jab, Del?!


He is but they are not taking chances


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 12, 2021)

Strange thing is if someone says prick now we all roll up our sleeve, 2 years back we would have phoned the police.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Are you saying you're in for the jab, Del?!


Oh do keep up woman! It’s not like you’ve anything else to do. Post 256. All there in black and white  ( can we still say that?)
#290 you know how I hate repetition


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 12, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Oh do keep up woman! It’s not like you’ve anything else to do. Post 256. All there in black and white  ( can we still say that?)
> #290 you know how I hate repetition



Gotcha. Hey, I lose track *very* easily these days... 

Exciting and jammy! You must be jumping round like a cat on a hot tin roof counting down the hours...


----------



## colinm (Jan 12, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> He is but they are not taking chances
> View attachment 91044


Still looks a bit dodgy to me, they need one of these.
JM Special 25 (daninjectdartguns.com)
Maybe that's the answer to delivery, issue the NHS with dart guns and helicopters, and tell people to stand in the garden.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 12, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Still looks a bit dodgy to me, they need one of these.
> JM Special 25 (daninjectdartguns.com)
> Maybe that's the answer to delivery, issue the NHS with dart guns and helicopters, and tell people to stand in the garden.


I know I quoted the L’Oréal ad. I don’t think I’m worth over $3000 
I’m taking the MD in your handle as being a medical man. Being a marksman would also be an advantage.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

colinmd said:


> Still looks a bit dodgy to me, they need one of these.
> JM Special 25 (daninjectdartguns.com)
> Maybe that's the answer to delivery, issue the NHS with dart guns and helicopters, and tell people to stand in the garden.


I look at that first but thought it might not be a good idea to let his wife anywhere near anything that fires darts


----------



## colinm (Jan 12, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I’m taking the MD in your handle as being a medical man.


I'm afraid not, it's a contraction of something else which I needed to add as 'colin' was already taken, it wasn't till some time after registering that I realised it might be taken that way.
p.s. think I'll contact phil to see if it can be changed to something similar but different to prevent confusion.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 12, 2021)

colinmd said:


> I'm afraid not, it's a contraction of something else which I needed to add as 'colin' was already taken, it wasn't till some time after registering that I realised it might be taken that way.
> p.s. think I'll contact phil to see if it can be changed to something similar but different to prevent confusion.



I wouldn't bother 

There could be times when it might be handy to say "Stand aside, I'm a doctor!"


----------



## colinm (Jan 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I wouldn't bother
> 
> There could be times when it might be handy to say "Stand aside, I'm a doctor!"


Gf and myself have learnt to keep quiet about our professions when meeting people, unless pressed, as it leads to endless questions.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

colinm said:


> Gf and myself have learnt to keep quiet about our professions when meeting people, unless pressed, as it leads to endless questions.


I am a retired car mechanic, you would be surprised how many people ask if you will look at their car/van as soon as they know, now I say I am a retired gynaecologist so if they ask me to look at their wife I don't mind doing a full service


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 12, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I am a retired car mechanic, you would be surprised how many people ask if you will look at their car/van as soon as they know, now I say I am a retired gynaecologist so if they ask me to look at their wife I don't mind doing a full service


Tezza I'm not a gynaecologist but I know a twat when I see one  

Regards,
Del


----------



## Trotter (Jan 12, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I am a retired car mechanic, I don't mind doing a full service


I've adjusted your post


----------



## Trotter (Jan 12, 2021)

colinm said:


> Gf and myself have learnt to keep quiet about our professions when meeting people, unless pressed, as it leads to endless questions.


Never a doctor about when you want one.
As for your professions, mmm, got my interest now.  I knew a bloke whiIe I was in the Army who said his Dad was a Vets assistant. Artificial inseminator didn't look right on his application form.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 12, 2021)

Well folks im all Pfizer'ed up. The teams been contacted and we've been popping down for our jabs. Got to say its very impressive and ran like a well oiled machine. Line up, form filled in, details logged and jab from the nurses. Its really well ran and very impressed. They are doing loads per day they told me, many hundreds. Our local GP's getting a clinic sorted to so it looks like things are going to ramp up in a huge way soon.  So fingers crossed it goes well. Only side effect so far is a bit of muscle stiffness. Then again its made by Pfiezer so what do you expect. LOL!!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

alwaysared said:


> Tezza I'm not a gynaecologist but I know a twat when I see one
> 
> Regards,
> Del


I am just trying to keep my hand in Del


----------



## REC (Jan 12, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Well folks im all Pfizer'ed up. The teams been contacted and we've been popping down for our jabs. Got to say its very impressive and ran like a well oiled machine. Line up, form filled in, details logged and jab from the nurses. Its really well ran and very impressed. They are doing loads per day they told me, many hundreds. Our local GP's getting a clinic sorted to so it looks like things are going to ramp up in a huge way soon.  So fingers crossed it goes well. Only side effect so far is a bit of muscle stiffness. Then again its made by Pfiezer so what do you expect. LOL!!!


Havent heard that one before!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Well folks im all Pfizer'ed up. The teams been contacted and we've been popping down for our jabs. Got to say its very impressive and ran like a well oiled machine. Line up, form filled in, details logged and jab from the nurses. Its really well ran and very impressed. They are doing loads per day they told me, many hundreds. Our local GP's getting a clinic sorted to so it looks like things are going to ramp up in a huge way soon.  So fingers crossed it goes well. Only side effect so far is a bit of muscle stiffness. Then again its made by Pfiezer so what do you expect. LOL!!!


Trotter has had his now but he has always had premature vaccination, well I think that is what he said, I didn't have my hearing aids in


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 12, 2021)

They are going to lower the age in N Ireland to 60 so I may get one as im  asthmatic and had strokes/small bleeds in the brain a few years back, i shall try and think of anything else i can put on the list this week,   does bird brain help.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They are going to lower the age in N Ireland to 60 so I may get one as im  asthmatic and had strokes/small bleeds in the brain a few years back, i shall try and think of anything else i can put on the list this week,   does bird brain help.




I have a bleed from the brain, it is why I have to attend the head injury dept which I posted earlier, they do not consider it a risk unfortunately so you might want to think of a few more things, tell them you like Skodas and Linux, it might just give you enough points


----------



## Robmac (Jan 12, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I have a bleed from the brain, it is why I have to attend the head injury dept which I posted earlier, they do not consider it a risk unfortunately so you might want to think of a few more things, tell them you like Skodas and Linux, it might just give you enough points



They'd have him in a straight jacket in a jiffy Terry!


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 12, 2021)

Im hoping the missus is next as she works in the community doing personal care for folk. Shes much more a risk than me given her asthma and past cancer treatments. And her age Ouch! Govt said they will have every health and social care worker done by mid February. I said ill do all the shopping to avoid folk. Great news care home staff and residents are getting done now.


----------



## oppy (Jan 12, 2021)

We had a phone call 7ish last night and our first jab this afternoon----O happy Oppys


----------



## colinm (Jan 12, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> I said ill do all the shopping to avoid folk.



It looks like I might get jab couple of months before gf, but I can't walk around supermarket, maybe if I'm hanging off back of trolley might make it round, then gf could load the car.
It's not just care home workers, all those carers who visit patients at home, hate to think how that's going at moment.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> They'd have him in a straight jacket in a jiffy Terry!


In a padded room with no windows


----------



## Robmac (Jan 12, 2021)

colinm said:


> It looks like I might get jab couple of months before gf, but I can't walk around supermarket, maybe if I'm hanging off back of trolley might make it round, then gf could load the car.
> It's not just care home workers, all those carers who visit patients at home, hate to think how that's going at moment.



My daughter is a care home worker Colin and she had her jab last Saturday. She has had the virus back in March and suffers from long Covid now which brought home to us just how real the risk is.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 12, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> In a padded room with no windows


----------



## Wully (Jan 12, 2021)

Wondering. If by the time we start to open things back up again and are allowed to have meets and stuff and all the old codgers have had there vaccines will the few younger members like myself  be welcome along who haven’t.  I’ve been told I’m well down the list June July at earliest.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 12, 2021)

Just remember it only will cover the main virus, but new strains will be round the corner looking for hosts, from now on I think it will be a jab every year.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 12, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just remember it only will cover the main virus, but new strains will be round the corner looking for hosts, from now on I think it will be a jab every year.


 Shushhh Trev.  You're not meant to tell anyone till next autumn.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 12, 2021)

colinm said:


> It looks like I might get jab couple of months before gf, but I can't walk around supermarket, maybe if I'm hanging off back of trolley might make it round, then gf could load the car.
> It's not just care home workers, all those carers who visit patients at home, hate to think how that's going at moment.


Shop at a Tesco’s, they provide mobility scooters.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 12, 2021)

Talking of scooters, a chap who goes to our tesco has a home made trike built from a auto scooter, it has a flat low plate in between rear wheels with a rear lifting ramp, he can run his wheel chair up and in and close the ramp with a chain and clamp hook, then clamp the chair to front at handle bars and ride off.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 13, 2021)

Y





trevskoda said:


> Talking of scooters, a chap who goes to our tesco has a home made trike built from a auto scooter, it has a flat low plate in between rear wheels with a rear lifting ramp, he can run his wheel chair up and in and close the ramp with a chain and clamp hook, then clamp the chair to front at handle bars and ride off.


Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a condition that should put me in high risk  no cure so I live with it  .I haven't  been to gp for 20 years so I proberbly  have dropped  of the list  , any one  else 
Think they may have been overlooked.


----------



## colinm (Jan 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I have a condition that should put me in high risk  no cure so I live with it  .I haven't  been to gp for 20 years so I proberbly  have dropped  of the list  , any one  else
> Think they may have been overlooked.


My next birthday I will be jumping up into next group, I shall be phoning the next day to remind them.
You might want to phone your GP to ask them what group you should be in, just in case they have forgot you.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 13, 2021)

My Americanbrotherinlaw is 73 and tells that because he has a good health care package
from the university of Florida he gets his jab on Sunday 17th Jan and my 83 yo sister suffering
from  dementia in a care home gets her jab on the 26th Jan.

Different health care package.

Absolutely no   ( **^^^****^^^^***)  comment.

Dezi


----------



## Trotter (Jan 13, 2021)

Dose #1 administered. Next one 3 - 12 weeks.
All I have to do after that is wait for 67 million others to have theirs, and then may be we can go out to play again.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 13, 2021)

Dezi said:


> My Americanbrotherinlaw is 73 and tells that because he has a good health care package
> from the university of Florida he gets his jab on Sunday 17th Jan and my 83 yo sister suffering
> from  dementia in a care home gets her jab on the 26th Jan.
> 
> ...


Saw a bit on telly yesterday about Obarmacare. I have a problem considering any country without a free or heavily subsidised healthcare service as anything other than third world.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I have a condition that should put me in high risk  no cure so I live with it  .I haven't  been to gp for 20 years so I proberbly  have dropped  of the list  , any one  else
> Think they may have been overlooked.


I didn't get a call about the flu jab and got panicky that they wouldn't contact me for the covid jab. When I phoned the surgery they said they had no contact details for me as I haven't been near them for at least fifteen years. I gave them my mobile number and asked if they would destroy it after the pandemic on the promise that I wouldn't bother them.


----------



## maingate (Jan 13, 2021)

My Wife has a Cousin aged nearly 80. She has never been to her GP, never had any breast screening, smear tests etc. Her GP managed to get in touch with her just to find out if she was still alive.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 13, 2021)

colinm said:


> My next birthday I will be jumping up into next group, I shall be phoning the next day to remind them.
> You might want to phone your GP to ask them what group you should be in, just in case they have forgot you.


We have been told  by tex not to contact  the surgery  regarding  vaccination  ,


----------



## Robmac (Jan 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> We have been told  by tex not to contact  the surgery  regarding  vaccination  ,



So have we Bazz.


----------



## colinm (Jan 13, 2021)

Our health centre is a main vaccine hub, and they are not renown of remembering when people need flu jab let alone CV-19 one. I can well imagine most health centres not wanting you to ring about jab, as they have little to do with it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 13, 2021)

What is more worrying...

News broadcasts showing little old ladies coming out from having vaccination saying;
"Isn't it wonderful, I'll be able to go straight home and hug my grandkids now!".

Er... no, I don't think so....?!!! 

Where are the required public health broadcasts when you need 'em? 

It beggars belief that they would be allowed to broadcast such fake news


----------



## Debroos (Jan 13, 2021)

A friend of mine who is a gp said they were so inundated with calls about the vaccine that it has become difficult to book people in for other appointments due to pressure of calls.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I have a condition that should put me in high risk  no cure so I live with it  .I haven't  been to gp for 20 years so I proberbly  have dropped  of the list  , any one  else
> Think they may have been overlooked.


Who said that, next please.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 13, 2021)

You'd have to be very ill, have the patience of Job and a fully charged battery to phone our surgery. Fifty five minutes it took for me to get through. You all know me as a very even tempered person with a kind word for everyone so the conversation was very calm.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2021)

Think ours are all dead as they never answer, I can picture skeletons found in homes waiting to get through.


----------



## colinm (Jan 13, 2021)

Debroos said:


> A friend of mine who is a gp said they were so inundated with calls about the vaccine that it has become difficult to book people in for other appointments due to pressure of calls.


I had to phone health centre last week, phoned in afternoon when it is usually picked up in a few minutes, took me around half hour to get through, that week many people had got letter telling them to get flu jab.


----------



## QFour (Jan 14, 2021)

Nottingham seems to be on the ball. Had an email yesterday saying we could book a vaccine. SWMBO had a look at the website and found the hubs that they are using. Loads of appointments but you have to be over 80 at the moment. At least it's in place and running so we should be able to get a jab sometime in February.
Just got to wait until they lower the age range. Seems like they are now heading for 24/7 rollout so hopefully not to long. Uk has something like 21 million doses available. Our Doctors Surgery used to be very good but a number of Doctors in the area have closed and they have taken on a very large proportion of it. So we went from being able to see a Doctor in a few days to not being able to see one for over 4 weeks. Self diagnosis works and a written request for antibiotics sometimes works  It's not great.


----------



## barryd (Jan 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What is more worrying...
> 
> News broadcasts showing little old ladies coming out from having vaccination saying;
> "Isn't it wonderful, I'll be able to go straight home and hug my grandkids now!".
> ...



This is a bit of a worry.  If its possible for a vaccinated person to still carry and spread the virus then they still need to follow the same rules.  I think at the moment they just dont know.  I supplied and set up a new laptop for an old lady this week.  Last week I said to her, I wont come in your house to protect us both. Her response was, "Oh its fine, Ive had the vaccine, I can do what I like now".  My initial thoughts were, good for you but I was even more guarded then. Never went anywhere near her and did it all remotely. I even connected it all up to her wifi and transferred her stuff sat in the car outside her house before pretty much dumping the new machine on her doorstep. 

The other thing that I wondered was how safe these mass vaccination centres are.  Hundreds of people in a big hall, all at the same time.  I guess there is no other way around it though.  How long before we start to see cases of people who caught the virus at the vaccination centre though?


----------



## colinm (Jan 14, 2021)

They are into the 75 y.o. in some areas already.


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 14, 2021)

The vaccine is KNOWN to not work immediately.  There is an increase in protective antibodies over the 3 weeks from the jab. Even then you are not known to be immune. The 2nd jab and another 3 weeks is needed to get to 90%. Even then 90% is not 100%.  There is a lot UNKNOWN about how long any immunity lasts, and whether you might be asymptomatic but a carrier when vaccinated. But it is clear that the vaccine does not work immediately!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 14, 2021)

Feeling low today. Was warned about that yesterday. Better tomorrow


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 14, 2021)

There's a lot of talk about immunity, but it seems that while it may or may not stop us getting covid,, if we do, it shouldn't be life threatening as it is now. Think that's how the flue vaccine works too, by limiting the severity of the illness. I think we are still going to have to be cautious for a fair while yet.


----------



## Lee (Jan 14, 2021)

Linda is getting her vaccination tomorrow.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 14, 2021)

maingate said:


> My Wife has a Cousin aged nearly 80. She has never been to her GP, never had any breast screening, smear tests etc. Her GP managed to get in touch with her just to find out if she was still alive.


I’ve got a friend exactly same, she’s in her 50’s, never been to doctors and never uses dentists either, she’s terrified of anything medical, terrified of catching Covid, so don’t know how the hell she’s gonna be able to get the vaccine.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 14, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> , so don’t know how the hell she’s gonna be able to get the vaccine. ☹


----------



## Wully (Jan 14, 2021)

In a few weeks time you’ll be able to jump the queue by just going along to your nearest Boots or Superdrug with your shiny credit card and have it done.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 14, 2021)

So far ive had zero side effects. Each day my little cells get more and more stronger. But I still wear my mask, still social distance even when visiting folk, still wear my gloves, take vitamin D3 and obey the rules. No one visits us although we miss the grandson,  I do miss my motorhome, i do miss wilding and have cancelled my annual leave until March. Got 10 days to take and didnt fancy sitting in the house for two weeks eating pizza, drinking beer, watching telly and feeding the cats. Hold on a minute..............


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 14, 2021)

On a side note, seen in the media Pfizer have used the same tech to cure MS in mice. God this is a fantastic breakthrough. Maybe they will even invent an injection that will stop the missus talking to me like im a (insert swear word) Maybe a injection to make lettuce taste of.....anything! To cure politicians of talking (more swear word about a no2) Theres some fantastic stuff coming out of these amazing breakthroughs. I really think things may be a lot brighter future for many illness.


















0


----------



## colinm (Jan 14, 2021)

Wully said:


> In a few weeks time you’ll be able to jump the queue by just going along to your nearest Boots or Superdrug with your shiny credit card and have it done.


The chemists are only able to give the jab to those who have been sent .gov invitation, and correctly filled out the form.


----------



## Wully (Jan 14, 2021)

That’s just now just give it time. like every thing else in this world money is the evil that keeps it turning I can guarantee that within the next couple of months maybe weeks you will be able to pay for a vacation and pick the one you want if it’s not Bupa or one of the big pharmacy chains there Will be private clinics doing it. I know what your saying and agree it’s not ethical or fare but money talks.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 15, 2021)

You don’t need to give it time, £40,000 will get you sorted.









						Travel concierge service charging £40,000 for private Covid jab
					

The Knightsbridge Circle is offering its £25,000-a-year members first-class travel to countries who administer the vaccines privately - namely India and the UAE. The service is offered to over 65s only.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

TeamRienza said:


> You don’t need to give it time, £40,000 will get you sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same old, same old ...

And the infection rates in the countries offering this 'service' are suddenly rapidly rising.....

Well blow me down, I wonder what could have contributed to that?  

Even our king and queen waited for their turn in the queue!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 15, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> View attachment 91205


Stupid way to peel an apple


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Stupid way to peel an apple



I'd like to see you try it!  

On second thoughts...


----------



## Trotter (Jan 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Same old, same old ...
> 
> And the infection rates in the countries offering this 'service' are suddenly rapidly rising.....
> 
> ...


Phil the Greek isn’t a king, not yet anyway. Besides, they are both in their nineties, so were entitled to early treatment.
Do you really think “ her heirs and successors “, will wait their turn. Dream on.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Phil the Greek isn’t a king, not yet anyway. Besides, they are both in their nineties, so were entitled to early treatment.
> *Do you really think “ her heirs and successors “, will wait their turn*. Dream on.



Of course not, Del!  

Nothing that unfolds as we move down the trajectory of this pandemic will surprise me one iota


----------



## Trotter (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Feeling low today. Was warned about that yesterday. Better tomorrow


Feeling a lot better today. I’d suggest you plan nothing for the day after your injection 
On a lighter note. Injection site still sore, but I cannot feel the chip. But the again, 5G isn’t available locally.
Edit 
Just occurred to me. Perhaps that’s why it’s a two part treatment. The chip is in the second one. The first is just to lull you into a false sense of security. OMG


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 15, 2021)

I keep getting a ringing in my ears Del, do you think they injected me in the wrong place



I have just answered the ringing, it was someone asking if I had been involved in an accident


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Stupid way to peel an apple



I wonder how many takes it took in the William Tell film?

And how many child actors they got through!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Phil the Greek isn’t a king, not yet anyway. Besides, they are both in their nineties, so were entitled to early treatment.
> Do you really think “ her heirs and successors “, will wait their turn. Dream on.


There not the real royal family, they the real ones by birthright live in Australia.


----------



## Wully (Jan 15, 2021)

Trev I heard they lived on the Falls rd


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There not the real royal family, they the real ones by birthright live in Australia.



Only to those who wish to believe it Trev.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There not the real royal family, they the real ones by birthright live in Australia.


Don’t tell me there’s more of them. Even after we’ve given three to California, we’ve got more than enough. Shame we can’t give one to to American legal system.


----------



## Linda (Jan 15, 2021)

That’s me jabbed - very efficient setup organised by 4 local surgeries.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Only to those who wish to believe it Trev.


100% true rob, dna tests prove it, the chap tony that did timeteam did a program on utube about it, go look.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> 100% true rob, dna tests prove it, the chap tony that did timeteam did a program on utube about it, go look.



I've been and looked Trev. All I can find is that historians dispute the findings and I can't find anything about DNA - do you have a link?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I've been and looked Trev. All I can find is that historians dispute the findings and I can't find anything about DNA - do you have a link?


Britains Real Monarch with Tony Robinson - YouTube


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 15, 2021)

my jab appt for tomorrow (sat) been cancelleddue to snow and road blocked down to the site/hub now sheduled for sunday.............weather permitting......and road gets cleared.........


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Britains Real Monarch with Tony Robinson - YouTube



Well I stand corrected (Sorry Trev).

I didn't get as far as any DNA evidence as I can't be bothered to watch the whole thing at the moment. What I don't understand is why it is disputed by historians if the evidence is so strong?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 15, 2021)

there have been many diversions of the bloodline over the years with gay kings, slaughtered families twins in the tower etc prize in the war of the roses for strongest claim , there was doubt also cast on the legitamacy of the brother that the aussie was descended from ,


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> there have been many diversions of the bloodline over the years with gay kings, slaughtered families twins in the tower etc prize in the war of the roses for strongest claim , there was doubt also cast on the legitamacy of the brother that the aussie was descended from ,



Where's Seamus, he'd love this Ken!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 15, 2021)

when i joined the army i had to take the oath of allegiance it was to the monarch and heirs & successors , so the office rather than the individual i have always viewed the queen as a figurehead she has worked hard at her job but i don’t have reverence for the whole brood just because they share 1/8th of the bloodline


----------



## Trotter (Jan 15, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> when i joined the army i had to take the oath of allegiance it was to the monarch and heirs & successors , so the office rather than the individual i have always viewed the queen as a figurehead she has worked hard at her job but i don’t have reverence for the whole brood just because they share 1/8th of the bloodline


When I took the oath, I had my fingers crossed. Does that count?
'Spose after the revolution none of all that will matter anyway. They would count as successors ?
And this has gone nicely off thread again.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 15, 2021)

Trotter said:


> And this has gone nicely off thread again.


I hate it when threads go off-topic, but on a good note the snow has cleared up


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I've been and looked Trev. All I can find is that historians dispute the findings and I can't find anything about DNA - do you have a link?


No i cannot or dont know how to link, i read somewhere else to that the aus ones are the true boys, sure them royals have been bonking just about everyone.
I am sure its in there on the vid.
Any way there is a strong irish linage so maybe im in with a shout.


----------



## QFour (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks like our Government have got something right for a change. We have ordered enough of the vaccines that are now available. The EU on the other hand thought that there would be a basket full of vaccines to pick from and didn't order enough. Now they are struggling to get supplies and Phizer are having to build a new factory and get other pharmaceutical companies to help out. The French Sanofi vaccine which the EU ordered 300 million doses has run into problems and won't be available until 2nd half of 2021.


----------



## QFour (Jan 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> No i cannot or dont know how to link, i read somewhere else to that the aus ones are the true boys, sure them royals have been bonking just about everyone.
> I am sure its in there on the vid.
> Any way there is a strong irish linage so maybe im in with a shout.



So you are now trying to establish that you have a link to Royalty. They can extract DNA from old bones and teeth so they can prove all sorts of relationships that were impossible in the past. You could have a distant Royal ancestor, They do seem to have been sowing their seed widely over the years. If you can prove a link you could paint a coat of arms on the side of the Motorhome. On the other hand it might just lead you to a signature on a Death Warrant  for one of your ancestors ..


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

QFour said:


> So you are now trying to establish that you have a link to Royalty. They can extract DNA from old bones and teeth so they can prove all sorts of relationships that were impossible in the past. You could have a distant Royal ancestor, They do seem to have been sowing their seed widely over the years. If you can prove a link you could paint a coat of arms on the side of the Motorhome. On the other hand it might just lead you to a signature on a Death Warrant  for one of your ancestors ..


I have very few teeth, but will this do.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 16, 2021)

Colquitt, I can't help thinking that is a typo Trev


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I have very few teeth, but will this do.View attachment 91276



You could be part Geordie, Be careful what you wish for.    
   The ancestors of the bearers of the *Colquitt* family name are thought have lived in ancient Anglo-Saxon England. ... The name *means* "at the coal pits," and is found in the area around the great coal mines in Newcastle and the surrounding area in Shropshire.


----------



## Wrightpm (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi thanks to everyone for good humoured albeit wandering thread. I am a retired fire safety officer but working for social services locally...
Because my wife and I do emergency fostering and respite care in the local community we were offered the vaccine. It was a trial in patience using the online booking system..we ended up in different venues on consecutive Saturdays.
Very efficiently done on the day...my wife had a sore arm and I had no I'll effects.
I suspect I got some left-over placebo !?
Stay well everyone!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2021)

Wrightpm said:


> Hi thanks to everyone for good humoured albeit wandering thread.


You will find a lot of threads going off topic on here but usually in good humour, thankfully it is one of the forums where it is either allowed or a blind eye is turned, (apologies to anyone with a blind eye) 

Sometimes the OP doesn't like it but nobody really cares what Delboy thinks anyway


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 17, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> You will find a lot of threads going off topic on here but usually in good humour, thankfully it is one of the forums where it is either allowed or a blind eye is turned, (apologies to anyone with a blind eye)
> 
> Sometimes the OP doesn't like it but nobody really cares what Delboy thinks anyway



thats what makes it alll the more interesting.........thanks to trotter for starting this thread....and to everyone else for the info and banter......


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

A bit of trivia, loosely related to original post.....you can thank me later for redirecting from the deviation on this thread @Trotter 






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## davef (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll try the quote from Carl Jung again, taken from "Modern Man in Search of a Soul"
"It is become more obvious that it is not starvation, it is not microbes, it is not cancer, but Man himself who is his greatest danger; because he has no adequate protection against psychic epidemics, which are infinitely more devastating in their effect than the greatest natural catastrophes."
Seems very apt for these strange times.


----------



## Admin (Jan 17, 2021)

davef said:


> I'll try the quote from Carl Jung again, taken from "Modern Man in Search of a Soul"
> "It is become more obvious that it is not starvation, it is not microbes, it is not cancer, but Man himself who is his greatest danger; because he has no adequate protection against psychic epidemics, which are infinitely more devastating in their effect than the greatest natural catastrophes."
> Seems very apt for these strange times.


I suggest you read this thread before you make any more rule-breaking posts (now deleted), otherwise, you will lose your posting rights.






						Coronavirus posts please read
					

At this moment Coronavirus is having a major impact on members lives and things have changed. I understand that members are going to want to talk about the implications for their travel plans and to their lives in general.  Members can now make posts about Coronavirus in the Coronavirus Talk...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 17, 2021)

Missus who works in the community doing personal care for disabled adults is getting her Jab at 2pm. Had mine so hopefully in two weeks we'll be ok. Fingers crossed everyone has one by June. Loads in old folks homes are done already round here.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 17, 2021)

Got mine this morning. They are doing the whole of the hospital staff no matter what their role is. I did not feel it and I have no side effects at all. Please care for those around you and get yours done as soon as you can!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 17, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Sometimes the OP doesn't like it but nobody really cares what Delboy thinks anyway


Oi ! I resemble that remark.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 17, 2021)

Just watched Dr John Campbell on Youtube talking on his daily update. Watch him all the time. Top bloke. Reports that if there is a new variant companies can produce the vacine for it within 40 days. New super vacine factory being built finished end of this year. Can produce vacines so fast and so much that they can produce enough vacine for any new variant for everyone in the UK within 4 months Staggering! Research on Vitamin D3 aswell.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Just watched Dr John Campbell on Youtube talking on his daily update. Watch him all the time. Top bloke. Reports that if there is a new variant companies can produce the vacine for it within 40 days. New super vacine factory being built finished end of this year. Can produce vacines so fast and so much that they can produce enough vacine for any new variant for everyone in the UK within 4 months Staggering! Research on Vitamin D3 aswell.



His stuff is really good, isn't it?


----------



## barryd (Jan 17, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Just watched Dr John Campbell on Youtube talking on his daily update. Watch him all the time. Top bloke. Reports that if there is a new variant companies can produce the vacine for it within 40 days. New super vacine factory being built finished end of this year. Can produce vacines so fast and so much that they can produce enough vacine for any new variant for everyone in the UK within 4 months Staggering! Research on Vitamin D3 aswell.



Trouble is though if it takes a year or more to vaccinate everyone then its going to be like painting the Forth Bridge if a new variant comes along every other week that the current vaccine does not protect you against we will never be shot of it or properly protected against it.   Im not up to speed but last I heard was they hoped the current vaccines will work on other variants but they dont know.  You have to wonder if they did know, would they tell us?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> You could be part Geordie, Be careful what you wish for.
> The ancestors of the bearers of the *Colquitt* family name are thought have lived in ancient Anglo-Saxon England. ... The name *means* "at the coal pits," and is found in the area around the great coal mines in Newcastle and the surrounding area in Shropshire.


And here too.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

Just on the news about antrim hos which is just up the rd from me, very distressing for staff, but they are working day and night to cope.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> And here too.View attachment 91391



So you could be a descendant of Captain Pugwash then,Trev?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So you could be a descendant of Captain Pugwash then,Trev?


A few innuendos there then Marie


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> A few innuendos there then Marie



You feeling too lethargic and bored this morning to rise to the bait then, Del?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So you could be a descendant of Captain Pugwash then,Trev?


More likely to be from Seamen Stains


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> More likely to be from Seamen Stains


Master Bates and Roger the cabin boy.
Next we'll be linking this to the "Can't remember the book title " thread, adding, "Scouting for Boys"


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

Keep safe you smutty lot.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Keep safe you smutty lot.



You can talk!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You can talk!


Your worse than me.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 18, 2021)

There was no Seaman Stains, Master Bates or Roger the cabin boy unfortunately.   Just another urban myth you will find.


----------



## colinm (Jan 18, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> There was no Seaman Stains, Master Bates or Roger the cabin boy unfortunately.   Just another urban myth you will find.


Bah, humbug.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> There was no Seaman Stains, Master Bates or Roger the cabin boy unfortunately.   Just another urban myth you will find.


Next you will be saying there was no Linda Lovelace!


Anyway keep on topic, this is the vaccine thread


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> There was no Seaman Stains, Master Bates or Roger the cabin boy unfortunately.   Just another urban myth you will find.


Letting the truth get in the way of a good story is not the in the ethos of Wildcamping. Please retract your post. Humph!!!!!!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

This has now returned to it's start. A bit of a giggle. Please continue.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Letting the truth get in the way of a good story is not the in the ethos of Wildcamping. Please retract your post. Humph!!!!!!



Please feel free to consider my post retracted.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

On news now that we all will be jabbed within 4 weeks, yea and im up for the next pope.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Please feel free to consider my post retracted.


Nope!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> On news now that we all will be jabbed within 4 weeks, yea and im up for the next pope.



Pope Trev!

Don't think we've had one of those before.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> On news now that we all will be jabbed within 4 weeks, yea and im up for the next pope.


Is that a typo Del, should it have been "I'm up for the next poop"


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Is that a typo Del, should it have been "I'm up for the next poop"


Yea full of crap is me.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Is that a typo Del, should it have been "I'm up for the next poop"


Is that a typo Terry? 'Praps it should read "Trev". Got me a bit confused, cos I've already had my first jab.

All I'm waiting for now is a second one, AND 65 million others to have there's so .....
I CAN START TRAVELLING AGAIN.  
Nik's getting a bit fed up with me making the house look untidy.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Is that a typo Terry? 'Praps it should read "Trev".


It has been a long day Del, difficult to know who is full of sh1t these days


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Is that a typo Terry? 'Praps it should read "Trev". Got me a bit confused, cos I've already had my first jab.
> 
> All I'm waiting for now is a second one, AND 65 million others to have there's so .....
> I CAN START TRAVELLING AGAIN.
> Nik's getting a bit fed up with me making the house look untidy.


It does not mean you can travel because you may be able to still carry and pass on, just means you have less chance of getting it.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> It does not mean you can travel because you may be able to still carry and pass on, just means you have less chance of getting it.


Not if the other 65 million have had the vaccine. That will be the new normal. Those who refuse to have it, either because of the chip, or 5Gcan take their chances.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> All I'm waiting for now is a second one, *AND 65 million others to have there's so .....*
> I CAN START TRAVELLING AGAIN.


Linux doesn't see that bit Del, we are sending smoke signals to NI now, Trev will be up to speed in July


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

They say there is no chip, many think there is, only chips i know about are TAYTO cheese and union, Republic and Ulster types.


----------



## REC (Jan 18, 2021)

Surprised there are no jokes about the Oxford vaccine....it is quite stiff competition for the Pfizer one!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

REC said:


> Surprised there are no jokes about the Oxford vaccine....it is quite stiff competition for the Pfizer one!


Dont panic because once you get it you can row the Thames.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Dont panic because once you get it you can row the Thames.



It's on our local river Great Ouse this year Trev.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> They say there is no chip, many think there is, only chips i know about are TAYTO cheese and union, Republic and Ulster types.View attachment 91436View attachment 91437



My local sells the Northern ones, much to the annoyance of a few of the regulars.
Fortunately these days most don't seem to care.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2021)

So I understand the NHS are adopting this song as part of the vaccine campaign.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 19, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So I understand the NHS are adopting this song as part of the vaccine campaign.


Hallelujah.
Leonard would turn in his grave.
Oh ! You mean rotating Cohen


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 19, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> It does not mean you can travel because you may be able to still carry and pass on, just means you have less chance of getting it.



You can still get it even though vaccinated, just shouldn't get it so badly.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 19, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Is that a typo Terry? 'Praps it should read "Trev". Got me a bit confused, cos I've already had my first jab.
> 
> All I'm waiting for now is a second one, AND 65 million others to have there's so .....
> I CAN START TRAVELLING AGAIN.
> Nik's getting a bit fed up with me making the house look untidy.


It's not a permit to travel .... we're in lockdown! That potentially is a problem too many people will think once they have been vaccinated they can go back to normal, no masks, no hand washing, no 2m...


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 19, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> On news now that we all will be jabbed within 4 weeks, yea and im up for the next pope.


I've had a text from the docs to say i'm on the list.......does that count?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 19, 2021)

moonshadow said:


> It's not a permit to travel .... we're in lockdown! That potentially is a problem too many people will think once they have been vaccinated they can go back to normal, no masks, no hand washing, no 2m...


I think folk are misreading the second line on post 428. There is also a typo in it.
When 65 MILLION people have THEIR'S. 
That will then become the New Normal.

I regret any confusion I may have caused.
Like I'm bovered


----------



## REC (Jan 19, 2021)

Nothing wrong with looking forward to post lockdown! Dreams and plans keep us going, doesn't mean the situation isn't taken seriously, just that we can't be despondant continually.
Anyway....I have no chance of vaccine any time soon, (since I am "young" ISH and healthy!) so you all keep getting yours, Pfizer ( I even got the spelling right!)  or Oxford, as well as taking care


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It's on our local river Great Ouse this year Trev.


Id be ouseing with joy to see that.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 19, 2021)

Come on people. Be nice.

Edited update.  Looks like some posts have been withdrawn. So no need for the above.

Although, it’s still nice to be nice.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 20, 2021)

I have just had my letter come to offer my vaccine dates.

I am having my first jab in Totton, 20 miles away, but 8 days earlier, than the  BIC can do it in Bournemouth.
My second jab is at the BIC.

When you get your letter you need to act quickly, or what passes for quick for a bunch of geriatrics.

Between entering date options for my first jab, 3/4 minutes, the dates for my second jab had been put back 5 days. 
Places are taken up quickly.

Dezi


----------



## wildebus (Jan 20, 2021)

Dezi said:


> I have just had my letter come to offer my vaccine dates.
> 
> I am having my first jab in Totton, 20 miles away, but 8 days earlier, than the  BIC can do it in Bournemouth.
> My second jab is at the BIC.
> ...


Got to act quickly ... entering date options ...

So what exactly is someone meant to do if - like many older people - they don't have internet access?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 20, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Got to act quickly ... entering date options ...
> 
> So what exactly is someone meant to do if - like many older people - they don't have internet access?



And therein lies a problem.

Just have to hope that communities - GP surgeries, carers, health visitors, neighbours etc. are clued up enough to deal with it on behalf of those who don't use t'internet.


----------



## colinm (Jan 20, 2021)

For those that don't have internet, they are invited to phone 119 which is for assisted bookings.
p.s. this should be a freephone number.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 20, 2021)

Im sorted for 23 March for the second jab. Missus in a few weeks. Then three weeks later we should be ok.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 20, 2021)

Nearly forgot. Dr John Campbell is on Youtube. His video of a few nights ago was with David Davis MP. Don't panic, its not about politics. Davis is actually a scientist by trade, articulate and funny, politics aside. His interview is amazing with his views on Vitamin D. Definatly worth the 90 mins and why hes pushing us all to take it for a wide range of illness. Its very in depth and the studies from Spain are very insightfull. Explains why we seem to get so many respitory problems also.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 20, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> And therein lies a problem.
> 
> Just have to hope that communities - GP surgeries, carers, health visitors, neighbours etc. are clued up enough to deal with it on behalf of those who don't use t'internet.


It makes it sound like anyone without the Internet is a bit 'slow', as they used to say, and need help.  No Web = Care in the Community


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dezi said:


> I have just had my letter come to offer my vaccine dates.
> 
> I am having my first jab in Totton, 20 miles away, but 8 days earlier, than the  BIC can do it in Bournemouth.
> My second jab is at the BIC.
> ...


interesting...how many days between jabs are they ofering you second jab


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 20, 2021)

My invite came as an SMS from my surgery.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 21, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> interesting...how many days between jabs are they ofering you second jab



First jab 28 jan --------------------------------------81days-------------------------------------------------------second jab 19 April


Dezi


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Dezi said:


> First jab 28 jan --------------------------------------81days-------------------------------------------------------second jab 19 April
> 
> 
> Dezi


No good.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm told by Saga that I must have been fully vaccinated before my holiday. I have no idea how you prove this. So glad I've postponed the trip to the end of September. I can imagine things would be restrained on the originally planned early May booking.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 21, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I'm told by Saga that I must have been fully vaccinated before my holiday. I have no idea how you prove this. So glad I've postponed the trip to the end of September. I can imagine things would be restrained on the originally planned early May booking.


I don’t know if you’ve had your first injection yet. I was given a vaccination card when I had mine. I reckon this would cover any queries.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I don’t know if you’ve had your first injection yet. I was given a vaccination card when I had mine. I reckon this would cover any queries.


No I'm a youngster at 69, about to quietly slip into the over 70 bracket imminently.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> No good.


Waddya mean "NO GOOD" ya lippy leprechaun ?

Around 12 weeks is the ideal time according to the NHS website.

Dezi


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dezi said:


> Waddya mean "NO GOOD" ya lippy leprechaun ?
> 
> Around 12 weeks is the ideal time according to the NHS website.
> 
> Dezi


pfizer advice 3 weeks......i think anstrogenica advice was that also......then govt went their own way and said 12 weeks so as to get more vaccinated with ist jab??????hmm.........
daughter has just phoned me to say friend of theirs who works in hospital  caught covoid 3 weeks after getting 1st jab.....end up a patient in hosp...passed it on to her husband who managed to stay at home..........?????????


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

as if things couldn’t get any worse.


A fire has broken out at the Serum Institute of India - the world’s largest vaccine manufacturer - possibly affecting its future expansion of Covid-19 vaccine production.

Firefighters are tackling the blaze at the building under construction but the cause of the fire and extent of damage are not yet known, according to the fire office in Pune city in the southern Maharashtra state.

The vaccine company said the fire was restricted to a new facility it is constructing to increase production of Covid-19 vaccines and ensure it is better prepared for future pandemics.It said the fire did not affect existing facilities making Covid-19 vaccines or a stockpile of around 50 million doses. No injuries were reported, it said.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 21, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> pfizer advice 3 weeks......i think anstrogenica advice was that also......then govt went their own way and said 12 weeks so as to get more vaccinated with ist jab??????hmm.........
> daughter has just phoned me to say friend of theirs who works in hospital  caught covoid 3 weeks after getting 1st jab.....end up a patient in hosp...passed it on to her husband who managed to stay at home..........?????????



I think that's something folk are tending to block out or ignore - the fact that these vaccines don't give 100% protection.
OK, the percentages are good, but there will always be unlucky folk, like everything in life.

Plus they don't yet know - but hopefully soon will - whether you can still be contagious after vaccination.
Hence why I shout (but only a bit these days!) at the telly when they interview some old dear coming out after being vaccinated saying that she is looking forward to rushing home and hugging the grandkids.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think that's something folk are tending to block out or ignore - the fact that these vaccines don't give 100% protection.
> OK, the percentages are good, but there will always be unlucky folk, like everything in life.
> 
> Plus they don't yet know - but hopefully soon will - whether you can still be contagious after vaccination.
> Hence why I shout (but only a bit these days!) at the telly when they interview some old dear coming out after being vaccinated saying that she is looking forward to rushing home and hugging the grandkids.


just been watching loose women......one of them has had 1st jab.........she cant wait to get back to normal  etc etc.......that would have been an ideal time (as the programme is well watched)  to lay it on thick and loud and serious THAT EVEN AFTER HAVING VACCINE INCLUDING 2nd DOSE THAT WE STILL HAVE TO TAKE ALL PRECAUTIONS...........cannot for th life of me not understand how lots of folk really just dont understand that.

was SURPRISED when i had my jab.. that i WAS NOT given a stern warning to that effect........again that would have been an ideal time to instill in folks that it is not 100 percent and still adhere to mask, hand distance  etc. etc..........
i duly told the doc who gave me the jab ,,,that it should be sternly voiced to all at the time of them getting the jab.........

.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hence why I shout (but only a bit these days!) at the telly when they interview some old dear coming out after being vaccinated saying that she is looking forward to rushing home and hugging the grandkids.


One of my MIL's neighbours has just had her second jab and has already started going out in her car shopping and visiting family,


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 21, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> just been watching loose women......one of them has had 1st jab.........she cant wait to get back to normal  etc etc.......that would have been an ideal time (as the programme is well watched)  to lay it on thick and loud and serious THAT EVEN AFTER HAVING VACCINE INCLUDING 2nd DOSE THAT WE STILL HAVE TO TAKE ALL PRECAUTIONS...........cannot for th life of me not understand how lots of folk really just dont understand that.
> 
> was SURPRISED when i had my jab.. that i WAS NOT given a stern warning to that effect........again that would have been an ideal time to instill in folks that it is not 100 percent and still adhere to mask, hand distance  etc. etc..........
> i duly told the doc who gave me the jab ,,,that it should be sternly voiced to all at the time of them getting the jab.........
> ...



I think the bodies responsible for Public Heath have left a lot to be desired in the way they have provided the right information to get messages across.

In many respects they've failed quite badly on this front.

And the media haven't helped either.

Rather shambolic, imho, and at this stage in the game there really is no room for any more excuses.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think the bodies responsible for Public Heath have left a lot to be desired in the way they have provided the right information to get messages across.
> 
> In many respects they've failed quite badly on this front.
> 
> ...


afraid there will be many more yet marie..............lets wait and see what happens when it comes time for folk to get second jab.......and they are still trying to get thru 3rd and 4th group.............do so hope (with everything crossed) that things have been thought out thoroughly.........I HAVE MY DOUBTS.........


----------



## Trotter (Jan 21, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> One of my MIL's neighbours has just had her second jab and has already started going out in her car shopping and visiting family,


Yes, but she would be an Essex girl, and therefore immune from almost everything. Including common sense.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Yes, but she would be an Essex girl, and therefore immune from almost everything. Including common sense.


Hertfordshire actually Del but there isn't much difference in that particular area of Hertfordshire and Essex


----------



## Dezi (Jan 21, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> pfizer advice 3 weeks......i think anstrogenica advice was that also......then govt went their own way and said 12 weeks so as to get more vaccinated with ist jab??????hmm.........
> daughter has just phoned me to say friend of theirs who works in hospital  caught covoid 3 weeks after getting 1st jab.....end up a patient in hosp...passed it on to her husband who managed to stay at home..........?????????



I will not alter my regime after the jab.

We have been going out twice a week, early morning, for shopping and every other day walking for exercise, strictly following Government guidelines.

We have a clear walk to the various paths along the Southbourne cliff tops and rarely get within 30 feet of anybody else.

50.721690, -1.814594

However there is a problem   For two days before the jab and for two weeks after you are strongly recommended
to lay off the alcohol.

Dezi


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

Why couldn't they give me mine in October or January


----------



## 2cv (Jan 21, 2021)

Dezi said:


> I will not alter my regime after the jab.
> 
> We have been going out twice a week, early morning, for shopping and every other day walking for exercise, strictly following Government guidelines.
> 
> ...



The last point was mentioned at our last Zoom meeting. Maybe it’s not widely enough publicised.

Additionally new variants continue to be imported. Recent arrivals with incorrect tests have merely been fined £500 and then permitted to enter UK. At last quarantine in hotels at travellers expense as elsewhere would appear to be the favoured solution. Link


----------



## maingate (Jan 21, 2021)

2cv said:


> The last point was mentioned at our last Zoom meeting. Maybe it’s not widely enough publicised.
> *
> Additionally new variants continue to be imported.* Recent arrivals with incorrect tests have merely been fined £500 and then permitted to enter UK. At last quarantine in hotels at travellers expense as elsewhere would appear to be the favoured solution. Link



It should be noted that a virus will always mutate when it is passed on a lot. The key is to prevent this as much as possible, that is why I have always thought it should have been a criminal offence to break the guidelines (which should have been Laws).

I am starting to sound like Captain Hindsight now!


----------



## witzend (Jan 22, 2021)

You can see how we're doing here 








						Coronavirus vaccination in Europe — by the numbers
					

The race is on to roll coronavirus vaccines out across Europe — and some countries are going significantly faster than others.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jan 22, 2021)

It's really good to hear that fellow members around the country are successfully getting their jabs. Sadly, our area is not one of them.

Our GP Practice declined to take any part in the roll-out, and NHS England have been scrabbling around trying to ensure those over 80 receive jabs in other areas. The issue even made a question in the House.

Still, we've got our daily walks, birdsong, foxes brazenly running about, food and booze.  So we're absolutely fine.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2021)

why on earth would anyone have a stockpile of 50million doses should be concentrating on getting them out not hoarding them


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

Dezi said:


> Waddya mean "NO GOOD" ya lippy leprechaun ?
> 
> Around 12 weeks is the ideal time according to the NHS website.
> 
> Dezi


SAys here on radio 3 weeks, as normal we are getting mixed signals.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

2cv said:


> The last point was mentioned at our last Zoom meeting. Maybe it’s not widely enough publicised.
> 
> Additionally new variants continue to be imported. Recent arrivals with incorrect tests have merely been fined £500 and then permitted to enter UK. At last quarantine in hotels at travellers expense as elsewhere would appear to be the favoured solution. Link


I would put them in an army barracks under strict guard.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> SAys here on radio 3 weeks, as normal we are getting mixed signals.


apparently pfizer vaccine only gives 50% protection on first jab..........,,,new strain of covid apparently makes vaccine 50% less effective............also pfizer say 2nd jab should be given within 3 weeks...............so,says radio 4........and its what pfizer have said all along.............
so all that stress of me trying to get to jab hub etc was all in vain.........???????????
mind,,,,,im still going to look on positive side......and also follow all ppe instructions etc....   all stay safe


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 22, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> why on earth would anyone have a stockpile of 50million doses should be concentrating on getting them out not hoarding them


I would think because it is in India, made in India and India are getting it in arms in India as quickly as they can. They have 30 million health care workers and approx 270 million over 50 or deemed high risk.  They need a lot of vaccine.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> I would think because it is in India, made in India and India are getting it in arms in India as quickly as they can. They have 30 million health care workers and approx 270 million over 50 or deemed high risk.  They need a lot of vaccine.


i had pfizer vaccine.....info states it was maufacturered in germany.............so there are probably many companies manufacturing it.........however idia is the largest manufacture of vaccines in the world................
i would think you are correct in that india are wanting to vacinate their own first.....or at least have enough to complete the job........tis only to be expected probably...take care


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> apparently pfizer vaccine only gives 50% protection on first jab..........,,,new strain of covid apparently makes vaccine 50% less effective............also pfizer say 2nd jab should be given within 3 weeks...............so,says radio 4........and its what pfizer have said all along.............
> so all that stress of me trying to get to jab hub etc was all in vain.........???????????
> mind,,,,,im still going to look on positive side......and also follow all ppe instructions etc....   all stay safe



Was that said 'tongue in cheek'?
As for the Pfizer vaccine, AFAIK things haven't changed since I posted this.



colinm said:


> Just seen that the first dose of Pfiser vaccine gives 90% protection, haven't double checked that, and it does contradict earlier data, but if true then single dose roll out makes sense.
> p.s.
> So I've drilled down into the data.
> For Pfiser up to day 15 it's 52%, from day 15 to day 21 it's 89%, there is no info after day 21.
> For AstraZeneca, there is no data up to day 21, from then there is 73% protection, then the analysis is that it "likely lasts" for up to 12 weeks, but there appears to be no data to back that up at the moment.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 22, 2021)

6 o clock news just stated new strain of covid is more deadly than previous one......oooohhhh


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't undo your seatbelts just yet.

Carry on hunkering down, look after yourselves and keep staying safe


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> 6 o clock news just stated new strain of covid is more deadly than previous one......oooohhhh


That's a frightening headline for the statistics. Thirteen out of 1,000 covid patients over the age of 60 are statistically likely to die rather than ten. The more worrying thing is the extended period between vaccinations, which hasn't been tested.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 23, 2021)

Covid: Gap between Pfizer vaccine doses should be halved, say doctors
					

Delaying second Pfizer doses to give more people their first is "difficult to justify", says BMA.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 23, 2021)

We're up to our knees in the mire on all fronts.
Just keep plodding on, no other options.

Hopefully the production, distribution and administration of the vaccines will follow an upward trend.

If I get mine by the middle of February (promised for the "group" I'm in, but I take all the words spouted with a large pinch of salt) I will consider it a small miracle and be grateful.

As to whether the current vaccines will still work effectively for the new variants, just have to wait and see - along with the rest of the world.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 23, 2021)

The Government are coming under far more pressure to reduce the time from 12 weeks to 6 weeks.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 23, 2021)

remember , this is just the beginning of it all.....shudder to think what the outcome will be ...dont think we will ever get rid of the virus..........


----------



## maingate (Jan 23, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> remember , this is just the beginning of it all.....shudder to think what the outcome will be ...dont think we will ever get rid of the virus..........



It was said quite plainly on the BBC this morning that the virus is here to stay. The question is how common will it be?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2021)

By the same token, all the currently available vaccines are also phase one. Science, unfortunately will always be playing catch-up. 
I’m in no doubt it will become controlled, if not eradicated.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 23, 2021)

my point of the stockpile was not that they have a stovck of 50m doses but a stockpile ie stored for future use probably just a question of phraseology,
 think covid will be around permanently it’s a virus like flu viruses change in two ways drift ie mutate or the shift jumping species or combining prob be getting your annual flu jab & covid jab annually only difference might be that it’s give universally


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> my point of the stockpile was not that they have a stovck of 50m doses but a stockpile ie stored for future use probably just a question of phraseology,
> think covid will be around permanently it’s a virus like flu viruses change in two ways drift ie mutate or the shift jumping species or combining prob be getting your annual flu jab & covid jab annually only difference might be that it’s give universally


They did it with Small Pox, Ken. No reason to believe they can’t do it again.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 23, 2021)

Ive been lay on the couch all day watching telly and my belly growing. I popped the telly on and watching the news you'd be scared senseless, massive increase in infection deaths with new variant. Whilst it is indeed a concern they should add the rest of what the scientists say and get it into perspective. Of those who sadly catch COVID ten in a thousand will sadly pass away. The new variant increases this to around 13 in a thousand of over 65 males. And to get that into perspective that goes from 1% to 1.3%. That is a concern given the number of infections and will sadly result in more deaths but i really think they are scaring folk and should get more sense of perspective.. Im a HUGE vaccine supporter and self isolate all the time and wear a mask Partly due to COVID but also as I dont like people and am ugly but i do hope folk dont get really scared as some people especially those who may be very worried get even more scared and anxious. The vaccine will get us through just keep doing what the govt says and we'll be back on the road later in the year


----------



## izwozral (Jan 23, 2021)

I can't wait to get the jab but have to admit that the Pfizer one will fill me with some apprehension for a few days afterwards. 

Astra Zeneca for me please.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 23, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> remember , this is just the beginning of it all.....shudder to think what the outcome will be ...dont think we will ever get rid of the virus..........



As bad as things are we must keep things in perspective.

its just over a 100 years since the outbreak of Spanish flu and coming immediately on the back of WW1 it could not have happened at a worse time.
Spanish flu killed a minimum of 50 million as opposed to our current 2 million, But it was eventually beaten and people went on living normal lives.
Since then we have had the benefit of 100 years of advances in technology, medicine, heath services, etc etc.

Stay positive, hope for the best and follow the rules.  And remember with plenty of volume---






Dezi


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dezi said:


> As bad as things are we must keep things in perspective.
> 
> its just over a 100 years since the outbreak of Spanish flu and coming immediately on the back of WW1 it could not have happened at a worse time.
> Spanish flu killed a minimum of 50 million as opposed to our current 2 million, But it was eventually beaten and people went on living normal lives.
> ...


hmm....yes civilization will still go on.............spanish flu  50 million did not go on they died..............mothers fthers children...sisters, brothers..etc....
thanks dezi  as you say we must keep things in perspective...........its the young ones i worry for,,,,,what kind of world is going to be left behind for them.........take care


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2021)

A new covid problem occurred to me today whilst taking my exercise. All these people who fear that by passing me in the street, would immediately be infected, happily step into the road. If they were then run over and killed by the bus they didn't see. Would that be a covid related death?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 23, 2021)

If I saw you on the pavement I would also step into the road, and that would have happened pre-covid


----------



## witzend (Jan 23, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> remember , this is just the beginning of it all.....shudder to think what the outcome will be ...dont think we will ever get rid of the virus..........


The virus isn't going anywhere some thing we got to live with. The vaccine isn't 100% so a lot of people are always going to be catching it I can't see it ever going back to the way it was hopefully they will improve the vaccine  over time to give better protection


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> If I saw you on the pavement I would also step into the road, and that would have happened pre-covid


You wouldn't have stepped, you would have been pushed.


----------



## chrsrwlns (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm just hoping that when I have my jab it will be the Oxford/AstraZeneca one. I trust British made far more than any overseas brand


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> I'm just hoping that when I have my jab it will be the Oxford/AstraZeneca one. I trust British made far more than any overseas brand



Ooooh Careful! One of the team is French!!


----------



## chrsrwlns (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> Ooooh Careful! One of the team is French!!


As far as I know and have read, the Pfizer vaccine is made in Germany and America, not France. Also, it has to be kept at between -80 & -60 degrees C, whereas the Oxford one can be kept at room temperature which makes it much better for transporting to different vaccination areas. This sounds a lot safer to me because if something goes wrong in any of the freezer lorries while it is being transported and nobody notices, then the whole lot will have to be thrown out, and that would be a heck of a lot of people having to wait longer for their vaccination.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 24, 2021)

By far the best vaccine is the one you can get. It will offer some protection to the variants that we have now. None are %100 so waiting for one you may never be offered? If you believe in prayer you may like to say one for the vaccine to stop transmission, if it doesn't covid is going to be with us for a long time!


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 24, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> I'm just hoping that when I have my jab it will be the Oxford/AstraZeneca one. I trust British made far more than any overseas brand


Love seeing comments based on clear thinking and scientific knowledge rather than some sort of illogical bias. Most vaccines in common use today are made “abroad” since we have little manufacturing capacity hence the rush to set up uk manufacturing.


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Love seeing comments based on clear thinking and scientific knowledge rather than some sort of illogical bias. Most vaccines in common use today are made “abroad” since we have little manufacturing capacity hence the rush to set up uk manufacturing.



The Oxford Vaccine is initially being manufactured in Germany and the Netherlands I believe.


----------



## Mtbcol (Jan 24, 2021)

Just to say, have the vaccine friends. I work on the ambulances, and if you can avoid getting C19 PLEASE do so.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Just to say, have the vaccine friends. I work on the ambulances, and if you can avoid getting C19 PLEASE do so.



Thanks 

To be fair I don't think there are many of us in here who would disagree.
Hopefully your comment might help persuade any lurking naysayers.


----------



## davef (Jan 24, 2021)

I too would prefer the Astra Zeneca Oxford jab to the Pfizer one. Nothing to do with where it was developed or made, but because it is a conventional vaccine whereas the Pfizer is a radically new technology. In fact being over 70, I was offered the Pfizer jab last week and turned it down - not an easy decision - and said I would prefer to wait till when they get the Oxford one in - was told it could be several weeks, they could not say just when. As we live in quite a remote place and barely see anyone at this time of year, I dont think this will be a problem.


----------



## blights (Jan 24, 2021)

British scientists worked out the sequence  for a  vaccine that will not prevent you from getting the virus but it will under studies taken already prevent you from getting seriusly ill and needing hospital treatment hopefully by up to 90% this was done in Oxford, it actually gets produced in Germany & The Netherlands so which one you going to choose now ?? My suggestion would be any they offer you as none are made here in the UK  Oh decisions decisions which one to choose it must be very difficult for you as you quoted you only want British made rather than British discovered this limits you in theory to none not a wise choice in the situation we are in at present, I do hope you have a long talk with yourself in a dark corner and change your mind and just take the call and take the jab for you and those around you  Have a safe year whatever you choose to do , the rest of us I hope see the sensible route to any safety and get the jab as soon as it is offered no matter where it was made. By the way the actual DNA of the virus that helped all scientists around the globe came from Wuhan without which there would be no jab, I know now you have even more of a dilemma because even it was British made it like the virus came from Wuhan  .


----------



## Tbear (Jan 24, 2021)

Mtbcol said:


> Just to say, have the vaccine friends. I work on the ambulances, and if you can avoid getting C19 PLEASE do so.


I work in the Anaesthetic room so at near the same risk as you. I am literally just off to buy myself a better quality of mask than the disposable ones we are getting of late. I don't need it if you haven't got C19. Save your life and me £20.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 24, 2021)

blights said:


> British scientists worked out the sequence  for a  vaccine that will not prevent you from getting the virus but it will under studies taken already prevent you from getting seriusly ill and needing hospital treatment hopefully by up to 90% this was done in Oxford, it actually gets produced in Germany & The Netherlands so which one you going to choose now ?? My suggestion would be any they offer you as none are made here in the UK  Oh decisions decisions which one to choose it must be very difficult for you as you quoted you only want British made rather than British discovered this limits you in theory to none not a wise choice in the situation we are in at present, I do hope you have a long talk with yourself in a dark corner and change your mind and just take the call and take the jab for you and those around you  Have a safe year whatever you choose to do , the rest of us I hope see the sensible route to any safety and get the jab as soon as it is offered no matter where it was made. By the way the actual DNA of the virus that helped all scientists around the globe came from Wuhan without which there would be no jab, I know now you have even more of a dilemma because even it was British made it like the virus came from Wuhan  .


Take the first one offered, this pandemic is unprecedented in modern times and those that have seen its effects are under no illusions. I am walking around with my sleeve rolled up just on the off chance.......


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 24, 2021)

Just to repeat. Both me and the missus had the Pfiezer one and have had no side effects. All my colleagues also had the pfiezer one. The only side effects of note are a sore arm, a bit of tiredness from one and one had a mild headache. So far so good.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> hmm....yes civilization will still go on.............spanish flu  50 million did not go on they died..............mothers fthers children...sisters, brothers..etc....
> thanks dezi  as you say we must keep things in perspective...........its the young ones i worry for,,,,,what kind of world is going to be left behind for them.........take care


One without old farts clogging the beaches and carparks with campervans.


----------



## chrsrwlns (Jan 24, 2021)

Of course I don't believe in prayer, there's nothing to pray to. If everybody relied on that, there would be no humans left alive on this planet, which actually would be no bad thing for the planet.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

I saw something on the news a day or two ago, a report from a hospital in Derby, I think. The frazzled burnt out intensive care staff were telling their stories, all worked way beyond what would acceptable in normal circumstances. Having done their twelve hour shift of hell they then had to run the gauntlet outside the hospital with the anti-vac/covid denying idiots.
I worked on the ambulances, my other half is a nurse and a number of friends and family work for the nhs. One niece in the west county hasn’t had a full day off in five months. Two ambulance crew I know are dead from covid.
So, please stay home and take the vaccination when it’s offered to you. Remember the two hundred or so nhs staff that have died of covid (because of their contact in the workplace) have wives, husbands, daughters, sons, mums and dads.  Tell the children of a dead nurse why you don’t want the vaccine.
I suspect this will be deleted from the thread, but I hope at least a few will see it.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> One without old farts clogging the beaches and carparks with campervans.


they probably wont have the money for campervans or holidays trev...........economy iwill fall flat on its face..........take care


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 24, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> Of course I don't believe in prayer, there's nothing to pray to. If everybody relied on that, there would be no humans left alive on this planet, which actually would be no bad thing for the planet.



Prove there is nothing to pray to.


----------



## chrsrwlns (Jan 24, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> I saw something on the news a day or two ago, a report from a hospital in Derby, I think. The frazzled burnt out intensive care staff were telling their stories, all worked way beyond what would acceptable in normal circumstances. Having done their twelve hour shift of hell they then had to run the gauntlet outside the hospital with the anti-vac/covid denying idiots.
> I worked on the ambulances, my other half is a nurse and a number of friends and family work for the nhs. One niece in the west county hasn’t had a full day off in five months. Two ambulance crew I know are dead from covid.
> So, please stay home and take the vaccination when it’s offered to you. Remember the two hundred or so nhs staff that have died of covid (because of their contact in the workplace) have wives, husbands, daughters, sons, mums and dads.  Tell the children of a dead nurse why you don’t want the vaccine.
> I suspect this will be deleted from the thread, but I hope at least a few will see it.
> ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> I never said I wouldn't get vaccinated. I will when I get the notice. As for the doctors and nurses in hospitals, they should have been given full protection from the start.



Agree with the latter 100%


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

chrsrwlns said:


> As far as I know and have read, the Pfizer vaccine is made in Germany and America, not France. Also, it has to be kept at between -80 & -60 degrees C, whereas the Oxford one can be kept at room temperature which makes it much better for transporting to different vaccination areas. This sounds a lot safer to me because if something goes wrong in any of the freezer lorries while it is being transported and nobody notices, then the whole lot will have to be thrown out, and that would be a heck of a lot of people having to wait longer for their vaccination.


when i recieved my vaccine  pfizer manufacured in germany..........there were a dozen or more kidnesy trays laid out with everything in them ready to give jabs.........when i said should those not be stored in fridge....doc said they are good for use up to 6 hrs after coming out of freezer.............so yes i was i bit worried about it...hopefully there will be people keeping an eye open as to how long they have been out of freezer/fridge...........


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> when i recieved my vaccine  pfizer manufacured in germany..........there were a dozen or more kidnesy trays laid out with everything in them ready to give jabs.........when i said should those not be stored in fridge....doc said they are good for use up to 6 hrs after coming out of freezer.............so yes i was i bit worried about it...hopefully there will be people keeping an eye open as to how long they have been out of freezer/fridge...........



Trixie, you're worrying too much, as usual!  ❤


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Just to repeat. Both me and the missus had the Pfiezer one and have had no side effects. All my colleagues also had the pfiezer one. The only side effects of note are a sore arm, a bit of tiredness from one and one had a mild headache. So far so good.


i had no side effects what so ever..............very concerned in case it may compromise teatment i am having.........it appears each health authority seems to have its own views on length of time between vaccine and treatment........


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Prove there is nothing to pray to.



Prove there is.

Lol.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Trixie, you're worrying too much, as usual!  ❤


yes probably marie.....but i like to keep my eye on things............ive learnt over the past year of treatment etc and things going wrong plus lack of info etc.  to question everything...........well you know what im saying...youve been thru it also....take care


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jan 24, 2021)

Sorry, I wasn’t having a go at any particular individual here. I’m just generally annoyed at the attitude of a minority that believe that covid is some sort of hoax, or just like flu. No it isn’t! 
That anyone should whinge about getting a life protecting vaccine is bonkers. I am so looking forward to a time when our collective liberties are no longer restricted, to achieve this we ALL must play our part. Who made a fuss about getting a TB shot, a measles shot, a smallpox shot or any other vaccination? Get used to it, I strongly suspect that we’ll be getting annual covid shots.
Someone was asking whether it was okay to take their van for a service, no it isn’t! You can’t go anywhere in it, so why take any chance at all of spreading the disease. What don’t people understand? This disease spreads through contact, not by magic.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 24, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Prove there is.
> 
> Lol.



I don't need to I never said there was.


----------



## maingate (Jan 24, 2021)

My Son is in his late 40's and fit as a Butchers dog (he works in the Fire Service). At the moment he is going through a bad time with Covid but not bad enough to need a Hospital bed. If it does that to him, you lot have got no chance.

The Country Park was very busy this morning and still had its share of idiots who are not aware of basic rules like social distancing.


----------



## colinm (Jan 24, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> when i recieved my vaccine  pfizer manufacured in germany..........there were a dozen or more kidnesy trays laid out with everything in them ready to give jabs.........when i said should those not be stored in fridge....doc said they are good for use up to 6 hrs after coming out of freezer.............so yes i was i bit worried about it...hopefully there will be people keeping an eye open as to how long they have been out of freezer/fridge...........


You really wouldn't want to be injected with vaccine straight out the freezer, then you would have 'side effects'. Once taken out the freezer it can be kept for 5 day in a fridge and several hours at room temperature.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 24, 2021)

i’m not in the covid denier covid hoax camp and can’t wait for my vaccination and don’t personally think we’ll see much safety till easter, but one american guy was saying to put it in perspective 100 years ago the world population was 25% of the present day  and spanish flu killed approximately one third of them estimated at 20-50million people !! today covid has killed 2million of a population 4 times as large making it only 1% as deadly, he then started quoting lack of deaths by flu etc & i realised he had an agenda but if his base figures are correct think how terrifying it must have been when the spanish flu was rampaging around or was the fact there was no tv so no endless restating of everything a blessing in disguise,


----------



## colinm (Jan 24, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> i’m not in the covid denier covid hoax camp and can’t wait for my vaccination and don’t personally think we’ll see much safety till easter, but one american guy was saying to put it in perspective 100 years ago the world population was 25% of the present day  and spanish flu killed approximately one third of them estimated at 20-50million people !! today covid has killed 2million of a population 4 times as large making it only 1% as deadly, he then started quoting lack of deaths by flu etc & i realised he had an agenda but if his base figures are correct think how terrifying it must have been when the spanish flu was rampaging around or was the fact there was no tv so no endless restating of everything a blessing in disguise,


The thing is, most of the world has taken extreme measures to contain CV-19, without that the death toll would no doubt be similar per head of population to Spanish flu.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 24, 2021)

reading up on it most of the deaths occurred in the second wave lots of countries cities had gone into a lockdown but then they opened up in america most of the deaths were recorded sept-november


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

colinm said:


> You really wouldn't want to be injected with vaccine straight out the freezer, then you would have 'side effects'. Once taken out the freezer it can be kept for 5 day in a fridge and several hours at room temperature.


if vaccine came straight out of freezer.......it wouldnt flow thru the syringe   obviously it would have to defrost first....in the fridge and kept for a length of time in there........i was meaning how long would it keep once taken from fridge...answer was 6 hrs......... slip of the old grey matter when i said freezer...it should have said fridge....thanks for correcting it................................just saying what doc told me......i was surprised that it could stay out of fridge (room temp for that amount of time...........


----------



## Scotia (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Tbear (Jan 24, 2021)

Well I got my GVS mask from Screwfix for £18. Seems a good fit and easy to wear. One of the main advantages is that your glasses don't mist up.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 24, 2021)

I mentioned a couple of weeks back the physio's from one of my sites had been draughted to help on wards at Royal Blackburn, chatting to one of them on Friday (they're doing 3 days a week on the wards). He has personally had 3 patients die on his shifts and he has only been there the proverbial 5 minutes.

What is worrying is he shared that a FEW off the full timers that now have clocked up months of this now have a 'don't give a shit' attitude as it's their only way of coping and still function professionally. It's sad to hear but it immediately reminded me of conflict medics that I've read about and for some it's the only way they can keep going. He wasn't there on the wards worse day, lost 10


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I mentioned a couple of weeks back the physio's from one of my sites had been draughted to help on wards at Royal Blackburn, chatting to one of them on Friday (they're doing 3 days a week on the wards). He has personally had 3 patients die on his shifts and he has only been there the proverbial 5 minutes.
> 
> What is worrying is he shared that a FEW off the full timers that now have clocked up months of this now have a 'don't give a shit' attitude as it's their only way of coping and still functioning professionally. It's sad to hear but it immediately reminded me of conflict medics that I've read about and for some it's the only way they can keep going. He wasn't there on the wards worse day, lost 10



Sadly, this is the reality. 

A lot pf people won't realise this, or don't want to know.

Understandable, as this is a very stressful, distressing, and now unavoidable, situation.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 24, 2021)

People seem to be getting hung up on deaths but how many that survive it will be left needing medical care for the rest of their lives.


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tbear said:


> Well I got my GVS mask from Screwfix for £18. Seems a good fit and easy to wear. One of the main advantages is that your glasses don't mist up.


how many times can it be worn before having to replace it etc


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Tbear said:


> Well I got my GVS mask from Screwfix for £18. Seems a good fit and easy to wear. One of the main advantages is that your glasses don't mist up.


These masks do protect you, but not others as the one way valve just lets your breath out, i have a workshop full of them for spraying 2 pack paints.
Carbon filter masks are best and the cartridge can be changed, i used to tape paper over the front in very dusty jobs so as to get longer out the filter.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 26, 2021)

Just watched Dr Cambells latest video on Youtube. Studies in Israel, after vaccine dose 2 the chances of catching covid and going to hospital is 0.015%. Great!


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> Just watched Dr Cambells latest video on Youtube. Studies in Israel, after vaccine dose 2 the chances of catching covid and going to hospital is 0.015%. Great!


thats if and when we get a second jab...??????  ...........countries arguing already over supply of vaccine......


----------



## maingate (Jan 29, 2021)

One of our members had his vaccination today and was a tad nervous about it, so I said I would go with him to support him. So here is barryd manfully getting his jab.


----------



## colinm (Jan 29, 2021)

That looks like me today at out patients, didn't know they where going to take a 'whole armful' of blood.


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2021)

maingate said:


> One of our members had his vaccination today and was a tad nervous about it, so I said I would go with him to support him. So here is barryd manfully getting his jab.



LOL! Tw@!

Im just not as used to pricks as you obviously!


----------



## Trotter (Jan 30, 2021)

maingate said:


> One of our members had his vaccination today and was a tad nervous about it, so I said I would go with him to support him. So here is barryd manfully getting his jab.


Nikki said that at least she wasn’t that bad. Almost!


----------



## Dezi (Jan 30, 2021)

Had my jab on thur evening. Arrived 15 minutes early and dealt with very
Quckly, in and out in 10 minutes. 
Will carry on our strict routine isolation for another month at least. 

Dezi


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dezi said:


> .
> Will carry on our strict routine isolation for another month at least.
> 
> Dezi



Just to clarify, you'll continue to follow the rules that everyone has to follow right? And for as long as we're told to?


----------



## Dezi (Jan 30, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Just to clarify, you'll continue to follow the rules that everyone has to follow right? And for as long as we're told to?


That is what we have been doing from the  outset.
Why do you need to query it. Are you having trouble understanding them


Dezi


----------



## sparrks (Jan 30, 2021)

blights said:


> British scientists worked out the sequence  for a  vaccine that will not prevent you from getting the virus but it will under studies taken already prevent you from getting seriusly ill and needing hospital treatment hopefully by up to 90% this was done in Oxford, *it actually gets produced in Germany & The Netherlands so which one you going to choose now ?? My suggestion would be any they offer you as none are made here in the UK*  Oh decisions decisions which one to choose it must be very difficult for you as you quoted you only want British made rather than British discovered this limits you in theory to none not a wise choice in the situation we are in at present, I do hope you have a long talk with yourself in a dark corner and change your mind and just take the call and take the jab for you and those around you  Have a safe year whatever you choose to do , the rest of us I hope see the sensible route to any safety and get the jab as soon as it is offered no matter where it was made. By the way the actual DNA of the virus that helped all scientists around the globe came from Wuhan without which there would be no jab, I know now you have even more of a dilemma because even it was British made it like the virus came from Wuhan  .


Slightly wrong

*Where is the AstraZeneca vaccine made?*
The “vast majority” of the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine will be manufactured in the UK, Ian McCubbin, manufacturing lead for the UK’s Vaccine Taskforce, has said.

There are factories producing the vaccine in both Oxford and Keele.

AstraZeneca also has some plants in Europe, with sites in Germany and the Netherlands producing the jab.

The delay in production is reportedly down to a plant in Belgium, which is run by one of AstraZeneca’s partner firms, being unable to hit its targets.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dezi said:


> That is what we have been doing from the  outset.
> Why do you need to query it. Are you having trouble understanding them
> 
> Dezi



I couldn't understand why you posted you might change your routine after a month or so.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 1, 2021)

This case demonstrates that even after the jabs it’s still possible to be infected and be infectious, just the symptoms are likely to be much reduced. Link


----------



## barryd (Feb 1, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Just to clarify, you'll continue to follow the rules that everyone has to follow right? And for as long as we're told to?



Interesting you should say that.  I saw a thread on my local facebook group where one of the old dears in the village was all excited about getting her jab and her and a fair few others were discussing how they could soon meet up, hug each other, see family etc.  This concerned me a bit, not for them but for anyone who is not vaccinated they come into contact with.  We just dont know yet whether vaccinated people can still spread it and it sounds like they probably can.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> Interesting you should say that.  I saw a thread on my local facebook group where one of the old dears in the village was all excited about getting her jab and her and a fair few others were discussing how they could soon meet up, hug each other, see family etc.  This concerned me a bit, not for them but for anyone who is not vaccinated they come into contact with.  We just dont know yet whether vaccinated people can still spread it and it sounds like they probably can.



Same behaviour at the retirement flats I do maintenance for.


----------



## davef (Feb 1, 2021)

2cv said:


> This case demonstrates that even after the jabs it’s still possible to be infected and be infectious, just the symptoms are likely to be much reduced. Link


The PCR test does throw up some false positives - if you are asymptomatic do you actually have it, or is it just a false positive bearing in mind the designer of the PCR machine said it was not suitable for testing if you actually have a virus.
I had my jab on Saturday, the AstraZenica one, all very efficient - in and out in about 3 minutes! You are given a booklet giving common side effects. I had a slight headache for a day, to my surprise I was having to pee every 2 hours for a day, and still have a slight achey arm, so nothing bad. Next jab in April. Some immunity is supposed to kick in after 21 days from the first jab.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2021)

Wife went into tesco last night and a chap came up right behind her at c/out, she ask him to move back but got a mouthfull, now reported to tesco and police as hes on cctv.


----------



## barryd (Feb 1, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Same behaviour at the retirement flats I do maintenance for.



You really cant afford to let your guard down even after a vaccine.  One of my close friends (A retired farmer) was pretty much shielding for a year.  I organise food deliveries for him and he virtually never sees anyone.  He let someone into his home a couple of weeks ago to pick something up and talked to him for a few minutes.  Turns out this persons wife had Covid. Now my friend is in intensive care fighting for his life, he was just two days away from his jab.

I think I would feel more protected once I get the jab but I simply wont change my habits to protect others.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

barryd said:


> You really cant afford to let your guard down even after a vaccine.  One of my close friends (A retired farmer) was pretty much shielding for a year.  I organise food deliveries for him and he virtually never sees anyone.  He let someone into his home a couple of weeks ago to pick something up and talked to him for a few minutes.  Turns out this persons wife had Covid. Now my friend is in intensive care fighting for his life, he was just two days away from his jab.
> 
> I think I would feel more protected once I get the jab but I simply wont change my habits to protect others.



So sorry to hear ... this is a very sad lesson to get put out there, Barry... 

100% agree with keeping to the safety guidelines.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wife went into tesco last night and a chap came up right behind her at c/out, she ask him to move back but got a mouthfull, now reported to tesco and police as hes on cctv.


They are pretty good around here but you do get the odd one, we shop once a week very early but the last time I was getting some vegetables from the rack when someone reached past me and his arm touched my shoulder, I said very politely "please move back and give me space", well probably not the exact words.
When I had picked the ones I wanted I moved to let him in, he had a high-vis jacket on and on the back it said 'remember to give 2m space' with some other information about his employers,


----------



## Tbear (Feb 1, 2021)

When we get the metastudies in, in a few years time we will know all about effectiveness of the vaccines in use now. Until then the only sensible approach is to get whichever jab you can as soon as you can. Then behave like you have not had it as nobody knows just how effective it is against all the variants. It will give you some protection against most of the known ones and probable again the the next few to develop in the coming months. 

Not to do this is very silly and selfish as you are putting yourself and all those around you at risk. When you get covid and are admitted to hospital, you are costing all those around you a fortune to treat you. I read an article about American ITUs where the first day costs about 11 000 dollars and falls down to about 3000 dollars when you come off the ventilator. This does not take into account the toll being taken on the staff.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm sure it's expensive to be in ICU but I'm not certain we should compare prices in the USA with the real world.
The problem is we've been built up to think that the vaccine is our saviour only now to be told that it may not be. Only yesterday someone was saying we will have a fairly normal summer while someone else was saying that social distancing and masks will be around until the new year. Mixed messaging doesn't help.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

People *are* silly.
And often selfish.
And often drunk.
And smokers.
And often fat. Or thin. Or neither.

Who cares?

I have every reason to believe that the majority *will* get the vaccine, and that will be more than good enough.

Sticking my neck out here, but I personally have no beef with anyone who really doesn't want to be vaccinated.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> People *are* silly.
> And often selfish.
> And often drunk.
> And smokers.
> ...


I think I can speak for most of my friends that have to work with covid patients when I say that's a shame but each to their own.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

I was flabbergasted last week. A chap who works in the local testing centre contracted covid. His wife, a theatre nurse, was in the park walking the dog while she was supposed to be in lockdown, because someone has to walk the animal. I used to walk with these people when I still had the beast. She told this to a taxi driver who was walking his dog and his wife told me when I went to buy a newspaper from her in the Co-op


----------



## maingate (Feb 1, 2021)

There was something on the News yesterday that some form of proof of vaccination will be required for International travel.

The forms that a traveller gets now (to state he/she has been tested) are already available to buy online. Fakes of course.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I was flabbergasted last week. A chap who works in the local testing centre contracted covid. His wife, a theatre nurse, was in the park walking the dog while she was supposed to be in lockdown, because someone has to walk the animal. I used to walk with these people when I still had the beast. She told this to a taxi driver who was walking his dog and his wife told me when I went to buy a newspaper from her in the Co-op



Satire kinda suits you, Sam


----------



## mark61 (Feb 1, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I was flabbergasted last week. A chap who works in the local testing centre contracted covid. His wife, a theatre nurse, was in the park walking the dog while she was supposed to be in lockdown, because someone has to walk the animal. I used to walk with these people when I still had the beast. She told this to a taxi driver who was walking his dog and his wife told me when I went to buy a newspaper from her in the Co-op


 Your co op still sells newspapers?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Satire kinda suits you, Sam


I kid you not this is a true story. Every evening at 3.30 a group of us would parade around the park with our dogs. Among the group was the taxi driver, a plasterer, the test centre bloke, a district nurse and a teaching assistant. The person in the Co-op was keeping me up to date with the news, no dog no walk now. The teaching assistant was off with it, as was her postman husband and a bloke who occasionally turned up and works the crew boats for the Navy is in hospital with it.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Your co op still sells newspapers?


Don't they all?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I kid you not this is a true story. Every evening at 3.30 a group of us would parade around the park with our dogs. Among the group was the taxi driver, a plasterer, the test centre bloke, a district nurse and a teaching assistant. The person in the Co-op was keeping me up to date with the news, no dog no walk now. The teaching assistant was off with it, as was her postman husband and a bloke who occasionally turned up and works the crew boats for the Navy is in hospital with it.



I seriously don't know whether to hit the laughing emoji or the sad face!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I seriously don't know whether to hit the laughing emoji or the sad face!


Go for the whole set.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Go for the whole set.



Dunno if you've noticed but I usually do that anyway...


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Dunno if you've noticed but I usually do that anyway...


Better set ...


Who said that?


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ......
> 
> I have every reason to believe that the majority *will* get the vaccine, and that will be more than good enough.
> 
> Sticking my neck out here, but I personally have no beef with anyone who really doesn't want to be vaccinated.


It is - and should be - a matter of personal choice.

However, people who decide they won't get the vaccine must accept that it may be others choice - be they individuals or businesses - to not allow them into their homes, shops, planes, ships, etc.  And they may get discriminated against for some jobs where their lack of immunisation might post a risk to others.

For a good case study on this, people can read up on "Typhoid Mary", a cook in America (NYC I think?) who was a carrier of Typhoid, refused - as was her right - treatment, but carried on working in kitchens, knowing she was infecting people.  She even assumed different identities to get new catering jobs after getting sacked repeatly.  In the end she was forceably detained because she refused to stop - so recklessly killing people.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have no objection to someone refusing the vaccination as long as it is tattooed on their forehead then we can spot them, then we can refuse to treat them, not let them on public transport, make them all live in the North East


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2021)

Just on Ulster news, a big loyalist paramilitary funeral today with over 500 turning up at graveside shoulder to shoulder, no s distancing and no cops to be seen.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 1, 2021)

Vaccination is and should be personal choice. For a while not having it will probably limit you in certain areas but that will be temporary.
What I can’t understand is the folks who still think it is all a conspiracy and there is no virus problem.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 1, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I was flabbergasted last week. A chap who works in the local testing centre contracted covid. His wife, a theatre nurse, was in the park walking the dog while she was supposed to be in lockdown, because someone has to walk the animal. I used to walk with these people when I still had the beast. She told this to a taxi driver who was walking his dog and his wife told me when I went to buy a newspaper from her in the Co-op


If she is seen by a college and is reported, unless she is passed the 14 days isolation, she may well get struck off so I doubt she is a qualified nurse


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 1, 2021)

Tbear said:


> If she is seen by a college and is reported, unless she is passed the 14 days isolation, she may well get struck off so I doubt she is a qualified nurse


I wouldn't question your thoughts  any more than I would question what she has told me or the chap who remembered her when in hospital.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> It is - and should be - a matter of personal choice.
> 
> *However, people who decide they won't get the vaccine must accept that it may be others choice - be they individuals or businesses - to not allow them into their homes, shops, planes, ships, etc.  And they may get discriminated against for some jobs where their lack of immunisation might post a risk to others.*
> 
> For a good case study on this, people can read up on "Typhoid Mary", a cook in America (NYC I think?) who was a carrier of Typhoid, refused - as was her right - treatment, but carried on working in kitchens, knowing she was infecting people.  She even assumed different identities to get new catering jobs after getting sacked repeatly.  In the end she was forceably detained because she refused to stop - so recklessly killing people.



There seem to be some rather unpleasant people on this planet willing to restrict peoples freedoms and enforce medication on people against the Geneva convention. The take up of the vaccine should be down to the individuals choice and not through coercion more people would undoubtedly take it if they weren't feeling they were forced.
My reluctance on this is for many reasons, I take almost zero medicines, certainly none for blood pressure etc, I do take antibiotics if required and the odd aspirin. When traveling I have had vaccines which are recommended but it is my choice. 
With regards to the numerous covid vaccines I'm reluctant to take any (seems odd but virtually from day one it's been the plan to vaccinate the entire world population, why?). Having had covid back in early November means that I will have immunity to the virus on par with the various vaccines this immunity has been studied over the last 9 months or so. It is also noted that it is likely that SARS-CoV-2 will be similar with SARS-CoV-1 which people have immunity 17 years later.
I also wonder what the long term effects on me from the virus will be, can these be made worse by the vaccine? What if any are the long term effects from the vaccine. If the governments are going to have vaccination passports then people with prior covid infections should be included as we have immunity.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2021)

sparrks said:


> There seem to be some rather unpleasant people on this planet willing to restrict peoples freedoms and enforce medication on people against the Geneva convention. The take up of the vaccine should be down to the individuals choice and not through coercion more people would undoubtedly take it if they weren't feeling they were forced.
> My reluctance on this is for many reasons, I take almost zero medicines, certainly none for blood pressure etc, I do take antibiotics if required and the odd aspirin. When traveling I have had vaccines which are recommended but it is my choice.
> With regards to the numerous covid vaccines I'm reluctant to take any (seems odd but virtually from day one it's been the plan to vaccinate the entire world population, why?). Having had covid back in early November means that I will have immunity to the virus on par with the various vaccines this immunity has been studied over the last 9 months or so. It is also noted that it is likely that SARS-CoV-2 will be similar with SARS-CoV-1 which people have immunity 17 years later.
> I also wonder what the long term effects on me from the virus will be, can these be made worse by the vaccine? What if any are the long term effects from the vaccine. If the governments are going to have vaccination passports then people with prior covid infections should be included as we have immunity.


Good for you.  Your Choice.  But why should someone else be forced to suffer the implications of your choice?
If they want to restrict you interacting with them in their business is their choice.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 1, 2021)

sparrks said:


> There seem to be some rather unpleasant people on this planet willing to restrict peoples freedoms and enforce medication on people against the Geneva convention. The take up of the vaccine should be down to the individuals choice and not through coercion more people would undoubtedly take it if they weren't feeling they were forced.
> My reluctance on this is for many reasons, I take almost zero medicines, certainly none for blood pressure etc, I do take antibiotics if required and the odd aspirin. When traveling I have had vaccines which are recommended but it is my choice.
> With regards to the numerous covid vaccines I'm reluctant to take any (seems odd but virtually from day one it's been the plan to vaccinate the entire world population, why?). Having had covid back in early November means that I will have immunity to the virus on par with the various vaccines this immunity has been studied over the last 9 months or so. It is also noted that it is likely that SARS-CoV-2 will be similar with SARS-CoV-1 which people have immunity 17 years later.
> I also wonder what the long term effects on me from the virus will be, can these be made worse by the vaccine? What if any are the long term effects from the vaccine. If the governments are going to have vaccination passports then people with prior covid infections should be included as we have immunity.


I have it at the moment, but when i'm offered the vaccine i'll be there......after the year i've had I will do anything to help bring to an end this lockdown. Being constantly afraid isn't my idea of living.


----------



## maingate (Feb 1, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I have no objection to someone refusing the vaccination as long as it is tattooed on their forehead then we can spot them, then we can refuse to treat them, not let them on public transport, make them all live in the North East



Germs and Viruses don't live long up here Terry. The Dinosaurs get them.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Good for you.  Your Choice.  But why should someone else be forced to suffer the implications of your choice?
> If they want to restrict you interacting with them in their business is their choice.


Okay you have the vaccine - it won't stop you passing it on to someone else. If I don't have the vaccine can I pass it on if I'm immune? If I can then it's no worse than you having the vaccine. So how will someone else suffer the implications of my choice? If they are worried about getting the virus then they should take the vaccine. 

_It seems even after mild infections people produce antibodies and T cells that recognize coronavirus epitopes.

Thus, vaccination provides the same effect in which our immune system would be able to detect the epitopes (a part of the antigen that binds to an antibody).

When a new variant appears the changes are not enough to stop the immune system from recognizing the epitopes, therefore the vaccine should work._

So no difference between natural immunity and vaccine.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> I have it at the moment, but when i'm offered the vaccine i'll be there......after the year i've had I will do anything to help bring to an end this lockdown. Being constantly afraid isn't my idea of living.


I wish you a speedy recovery and no I'm not living in fear.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2021)

sparrks said:


> Okay you have the vaccine - it won't stop you passing it on to someone else. If I don't have the vaccine can I pass it on if I'm immune? If I can then it's no worse than you having the vaccine. So how will someone else suffer the implications of my choice? If they are worried about getting the virus then they should take the vaccine.
> 
> _It seems even after mild infections people produce antibodies and T cells that recognize coronavirus epitopes.
> 
> ...


#1 - it was a general point about choice
#2 - if - and it is still very much an if - recovering gives same effect as vaccine, then people in that situation would likely not be offered the vaccine anyway, so the choice is not there to start with.  So your point is irrelevant.
#3 - Even if for example someone who had Covid meant they could 100% not pass it on so could go about their business within any issues or threat to others, if I were running an establishment at a time where Face Masks were still very much recommended, I would still ask you to wear a mask.  If you said it was ok as you had Covid and recovered, I would still say wear a mask.  If you said it was your choice not to as there was no point, I would still say "don't care. if you want to come in, wear a mask, otherwise don't come in" as I would want my customers to feel safer and some random person claiming immunity won't be appreciated.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 1, 2021)

The majority of rights in the Human Rights Act are qualified rights. Any interference with a qualified right must be in pursuit of a legitimate aim, for example, to protect the rights of others or for the wider good, be lawful, necessary, proportionate, appropriate and not excessive in the circumstances. I only mention this as I feel that anyone should have the right to decline any medical intervention such as taking this vaccine as long as they have capacity under the Mental Capacity Act. But in a free society whilst we have rights we also have responsibilities and we seem to forget that. Worth a discussion though and i dont know the answer. Personally speaking ive taken it in the hope covid can be eradicated and would take any if it means its proven to stop me passing it on. But thats my choice. Others have theirs.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> #1 - it was a general point about choice
> #2 - *if - and it is still very much an if - recovering gives same effect as vaccine*, then people in that situation would likely not be offered the vaccine anyway, so the choice is not there to start with.  So your point is irrelevant.


The data period for that is greater for the immunity than it is for the vaccine. People are being given the jab regardless if they've had the virus. So your point is irrelevant.


wildebus said:


> #3 - Even if for example someone who had Covid meant they could 100% not pass it on so could go about their business within any issues or threat to others, *if I were running an establishment at a time where Face Masks were still very much recommended, I would still ask you to wear a mask.  If you said it was ok as you had Covid and recovered, I would still say wear a mask.*  If you said it was your choice not to as there was no point, I would still say "don't care. if you want to come in, wear a mask, otherwise don't come in" as I would want my customers to feel safer and some random person claiming immunity won't be appreciated.


My point is being forced by coercion in to having a substance injected into my body which would not give me any extra protection not about wearing a bloody rag on my face.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 1, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I have no objection to someone refusing the vaccination as long as it is tattooed on their forehead then we can spot them, then we can refuse to treat them, not let them on public transport, make them all live in the North East


I know you are at least half joking but I can see an argument to give people a passport to attend sporting events, gyms, cinemas and the like, a month after their second jab. Might open things up earlier.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

As I've been promoted to a Doctor I thought I'd pass this information on Slovakia First EU Nation To Approve Ivermectin For Covid-19  At long last


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

sparrks said:


> As I've been promoted to a Doctor I thought I'd pass this information on Slovakia First EU Nation To Approve Ivermectin For Covid-19  At long last



Interesting.

An article in The Lancet implies that it merits further investigation.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/eclinm/article/PIIS2589-5370(20)30464-8/fulltext


----------



## 2cv (Feb 1, 2021)

sparrks said:


> There seem to be some rather unpleasant people on this planet willing to restrict peoples freedoms and enforce medication on people against the Geneva convention. The take up of the vaccine should be down to the individuals choice and not through coercion more people would undoubtedly take it if they weren't feeling they were forced.
> My reluctance on this is for many reasons, I take almost zero medicines, certainly none for blood pressure etc, I do take antibiotics if required and the odd aspirin. *When traveling I have had vaccines which are recommended but it is my choice.*
> With regards to the numerous covid vaccines I'm reluctant to take any (seems odd but virtually from day one it's been the plan to vaccinate the entire world population, why?). Having had covid back in early November means that I will have immunity to the virus on par with the various vaccines this immunity has been studied over the last 9 months or so. It is also noted that it is likely that SARS-CoV-2 will be similar with SARS-CoV-1 which people have immunity 17 years later.
> I also wonder what the long term effects on me from the virus will be, can these be made worse by the vaccine? What if any are the long term effects from the vaccine. If the governments are going to have vaccination passports then people with prior covid infections should be included as we have immunity.



Here’s the official line on immunity after covid 19 infection Link meaning that your immunity may well be near expiry.
In many countries certain vaccinations are a condition of entry.


----------



## maingate (Feb 1, 2021)

As there seems to be some disparity on post Covid immunity and the vaccination I think we should defer to a real expert. I shall contact Karen on Twitter.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

2cv said:


> Here’s the official line on immunity after covid 19 infection Link meaning that your immunity may well be near expiry.
> In many countries certain vaccinations are a condition of entry.


*Past COVID-19 infection provides some immunity but people may still carry and transmit virus  *from the article you linked to, seems to be exactly the same as what you can expect from the vaccine not surprising since they work in similar ways.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 1, 2021)

maingate said:


> As there seems to be some disparity on post Covid immunity and the vaccination I think we should defer to a real expert. I shall contact Karen on Twitter.


Why bother with Twatter when you have Google  1 2 3 4 5


----------



## maingate (Feb 1, 2021)

Karen doesn't like Google.


----------



## maingate (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is Karen.


----------



## sparrks (Feb 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> Here is Karen.
> 
> View attachment 92298


I thought you said she was on Twatter? Facebook???? nuff said


----------



## mark61 (Feb 2, 2021)

maingate said:


> Here is Karen.
> 
> View attachment 92298



Karen got a MH and joined a forum in the 2020's.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Interesting.
> 
> An article in The Lancet implies that it merits further investigation.
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/eclinm/article/PIIS2589-5370(20)30464-8/fulltext


I wonder if Dr. Snowgoose could translate that paper into a language I can understand ie a few shorter words.


----------



## maingate (Feb 2, 2021)

sparrks said:


> I thought you said she was on Twatter? Facebook???? nuff said



She gets about a bit.


----------



## davef (Feb 2, 2021)

There appears to be some evidence that after getting the Pfizer vaccine it knocks out your immune system for a week leaving you very vulnerable in that period - so if you are having it, it may pay to carefully isolate for the following week. This has been reported in "UK Column News" quoting government figures of increased deaths of over 80s in care homes after given the vaccine.


----------



## colinm (Feb 2, 2021)

davef said:


> There appears to be some evidence that after getting the Pfizer vaccine it knocks out your immune system for a week leaving you very vulnerable in that period - so if you are having it, it may pay to carefully isolate for the following week. This has been reported in "UK Column News" quoting government figures of increased deaths of over 80s in care homes after given the vaccine.


I think I'd rather trust 'Karen on facebook' before believing uk column news.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2021)

As regards restrictions against those that have refused the vaccine, does it not depend on whether or not those that have had the vaccine can still transmit it?  I might not be up to speed here but as far as I know they dont know yet whether having the vaccine stops you getting it or being a carrier or whether it just reduces the symptoms. If that is the case it really makes no difference to anyone else's safety if you have had the vaccine or not.  So what would be the point of banning none vaccinated people from Planes etc if anyone can spread it?  Clarification needed I guess on whether the vaccine prevents you catching the virus at all and becoming a carrier or just reduces symptoms and illness.


----------



## colinm (Feb 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> As regards restrictions against those that have refused the vaccine, does it not depend on whether or not those that have had the vaccine can still transmit it?  I might not be up to speed here but as far as I know they dont know yet whether having the vaccine stops you getting it or being a carrier or whether it just reduces the symptoms. If that is the case it really makes no difference to anyone else's safety if you have had the vaccine or not.  So what would be the point of banning none vaccinated people from Planes etc if anyone can spread it?  Clarification needed I guess on whether the vaccine prevents you catching the virus at all and becoming a carrier or just reduces symptoms and illness.


Research so far indicates the vaccine reduces the numbers of people catching the virus, but in those that do it reduces the symptoms. There have already been a few who have had first dose and died, but AFAIK they caught it in the first few days after jab when it's not very effective, but no doubt some will still die after vaccination, just a lot less than without.
The estimated 30% who might not have the jab still present a risk of overwhelming NHS, or any other of the worlds health services.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2021)

colinm said:


> *Research so far indicates the vaccine reduces the numbers of people catching the virus, *but in those that do it reduces the symptoms. There have already been a few who have had first dose and died, but AFAIK they caught it in the first few days after jab when it's not very effective, but no doubt some will still die after vaccination, just a lot less than without.
> The estimated 30% who might not have the jab still present a risk of overwhelming NHS, or any other of the worlds health services.



Thanks. That is the bit that is key then and if it is the case then I guess airlines, shops, ferries or just about anyone have the right to impose restrictions  on anyone that can not prove vaccination.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 2, 2021)

sparrks said:


> _When a new variant appears the changes are not enough to stop the immune system from recognizing the epitopes, therefore the vaccine *should* work._


Or maybe not?
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ne-south-africa-latest-mutation-b1796249.html


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks. That is the bit that is key then and if it is the case then I guess airlines, shops, ferries or just about anyone have the right to impose restrictions  on anyone that can not prove vaccination.


Although very different that did immediately make my think of apartheid. I believe it's a fundamental right to refuse any medication but at the same time the consequences of carrying covid to a 'clean' area are potentially terrible

Glad I am not in a position that means I would have to consider removing rights from a person when I believe that they have the right not to get the vaccine.

Tough call


----------



## davef (Feb 2, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Although very different that did immediately make my think of apartheid. I believe it's a fundamental right to refuse any medication but at the same time the consequences of carrying covid to a 'clean' area are potentially terrible
> 
> Glad I am not in a position that means I would have to consider removing rights from a person when I believe that they have the right not to get the vaccine.
> 
> Tough call


Perhaps the answer to this problem is an instant and accurate test for covid.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Although very different that did immediately make my think of apartheid. I believe it's a fundamental right to refuse any medication but at the same time the consequences of carrying covid to a 'clean' area are potentially terrible
> 
> Glad I am not in a position that means I would have to consider removing rights from a person when I believe that they have the right not to get the vaccine.
> 
> Tough call



There are plenty of restriction to travel to various countries if you have not had various vaccines, I suspect in time the same will apply to Covid vaccines.  Of course its the persons right to refuse it but its also a countries or business, organisation, airline etc right to refuse to accommodate you if you do.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2021)

New strain found in GB mutation of the old one, thought to be very strong and dangerous.  
Anyone with a deep sea diving bell they want to lend me.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Or maybe not?
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ne-south-africa-latest-mutation-b1796249.html



I did reply to your post with something relevant but it seems the forum police didnt like it. Its a pity they could have not just edited my comments and left the link as I think its quite an important development so ill just leave it here and say nothing.









						COVID-19: Delaying second dose of Pfizer jab may leave elderly at risk of catching South African variant, study suggests
					

Lab tests showed that one dose of the vaccine may not stimulate the immune system to produce enough antibodies to kill the virus.




					news.sky.com


----------



## 2cv (Feb 2, 2021)

Our street has a whatsapp group. It would seem that at last the over 70s are being offered the vaccine soon.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 3, 2021)

News column inches or airtime need to be filled.
Any statement preceded by words or phrases such as, thought to, may not, possibly, etc. you get the idea, should negate any impact on the reader.
Before reporting wait for something to report.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> News column inches or airtime need to be filled.
> Any statement preceded by words or phrases such as, thought to, may not, possibly, etc. you get the idea, should negate any impact on the reader.
> Before reporting wait for something to report.


That sounds like a line from kung fu caine.Master.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 3, 2021)

when i were a lad you took what estate agents said with a pinch of salt feel it’s the same with news reporters nowadays


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 3, 2021)

With the Astra vaccine reducing transmit ion by almost %70 this then brings up the sticky point of folk declining to have the jab which is their right. I can see problems ahead.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 3, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> With the Astra vaccine reducing transmit ion by almost %70 this then brings up the sticky point of folk declining to have the jab which is their right. I can see problems ahead.


 Yes, interesting times.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> With the Astra vaccine reducing transmit ion by almost %70 this then brings up the sticky point of folk declining to have the jab which is their right. I can see problems ahead.



Perhaps the outcome won't just depend on the percentage of "decliners" - currently mooted at 30%, but surely that figure can only be guesswork at this stage, like may other things?

Maybe a final breakdown of the "decliners" demographic will have an impact too.

Food for thought?


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 3, 2021)

Yep, its that balance of rights, to decline medical treatment and responsibilities to not pass on a killer disease. Me, im in the latter group.


----------

